#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Бурятии

## Causaria

*
Политка и «человеческая свободная вера, которую трудно найти».*

Сегодня утром была озвучена точка зрения БТСР на поднятые вопросы о состоянии Буддизма в Бурятии, линии передач и конфликтах с дхарма центрами. 
Центры «Зеленая Тара», «Арьяа-Баала» и представители Геше Тинлея свои комментарий  пока не дали.

Каждая из школ буддизма восходит к Будде Шакьямуни. Не является исключением и линия передач, существующая в Бурятии. Институт Хамбо лам иногда ошибочно путают с институтом Далай лам. Хамбо Лама духовный лидер буддистов, но не обязательно тулку. По традиции Хамбо ламой может стать только лама из числа настоятелей дацанов. 

_Дагба Очиров, ширээтэ-лама Иволгинского дацана, преподаватель Ламрима:_ 
«Благорадя усилиям XIX Пандито Хамбо Ламы Гомбоева, который нашел рукопись Даши Доржо Итигэлова и напечатал ее на ксилографе, изготовленном в Агинском дацане нам известны все 11 предыдущих перерождений Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова. Первое рождение произошло во времена третьего Будды Кашьяпы. В своем втором рождении он дал клятву Будде Шакьямуни распространять его учение в «темном месте», где не было Дхармы. Этот факт был подтвержден в 1720-х Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой VII Желваном Лувсаном по просьбе Дамба Даржа Заяева. Всего было 5 индийских перерождений, 5 тибетских и два бурятских». 

До революции в Бурятии было более 16 тысяч Лам. После - в живых осталось около 500. Ссылки и Великая отечественная война значительно сократили и эту цифру.  Но держатели линии преемственности остались, они были теми, кто начал восстановление Дхармы. В 13 декабря 1945 года был проведен первый молебен в только что открытом  Иволгинском дацане. В 70-х годах еще были живы Ламы, которые составляли Сангху до революции. Они смогли сохранить и передать посвящения (лунг, жейнан) ныне здравствующим ламам. 
ХVII Пандито Хамбо лама Лубсан Нима Дармаев ушел в 56 году, Еши Доржи Шарапов в 63-м, Жамбал Доржи Гомбоев в 83. В справке под грифом «Секретно» от 01.01.1962 года говорится: «В Иволгинском дацане зарегистрировано 26 лам. Преклонного возраста –70 лет и более 15 чел., 60-70 лет – 6 чел., 50-60 лет – 4 чел., 46лет – 1 чел».

Существует мнение, что Буддизм в Бурятии настолько пострадал во времена ВОВ и сталинских репрессий, что восстановленные дацаны теперь «пусты», реликвий нет, школа утрачена, а Учение представляют генины и гецулы.
Виная говорит о том, что Учение Будды будет существовать на Джамбудвипе, пока есть хотя-бы 8 гелонгов, а страна, в которой существует Учение, это та страна, в которой есть Сангха, то есть 4 ламы, принявшие полные монашеские обеты.

В настоящий момент только в Иволгинском дацане находятся 7 гелонгов.  

Для справки. Сегодня БТСР – это около 40 восстановленных Дацанов и Святилищ, Буддийский Университет и Буддийская академия в Агинском дацане, где  учатся несколько сотен студентов из России, Бурятии, Калмыкии, Тувы.  Традиционная Сангха поддерживает тесные отношения с Гоман-дацаном в Северной Индии, где выпускники университета продолжают обучение. БТСР объединила общины практически всех исторически существовавших в Бурятии дацанов. 
Достояние Сангхи Бурятии –  три буддийские святыни мирового значения – «Эрдэни Мунхэ Бэе» (Нетленное тело Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова), «Зандан Жу» - статуя Будды Шакьямуни, выполненная при его жизни, единственная полная копия «Атласа тибетской медицины».
На относительном уровне в Сангхе Бурятии существует разделение. На БТСР и ЦДУБ, первую организацию возглавляет нынешний Хамбо Лама, вторую - предыдущий. Это разделение существует и на уровне общин и Дхарма центров. Здесь начинается политика. Судя по публикациям в прессе и выступлениям на местном телевидении, в начале этого разделения, отношения были достаточно обостренными, что поддерживалось и экс-президентом Бурятии  Л.В. Потаповым.  Доходило до инициирования проверки законности перерегистрации Устава БТСР и заказных статей в газете «Бурятия», сводящихся к обвинениям Дамбы Аюшеева в том, что он «грубиян и скандалист», противопоставляет «наших» (бурят) и «не наших» (монголов и тибетцев), препятствует деятельности монгольских и тибетских священнослужителей. 
В 2001 году, во время визита в Бурятию делегации Буддийской ассоциации Китая община "Арьяа-Баала" (к тому моменту вышедшая из БТСР и вошедшая в ЦДУБ) распространяла в Улан-Удэ листовки с критикой руководства Буддийской традиционной сангхи России за контакты с китайскими буддистами, поскольку они некорректны по отношению к Далай-ламе. Стоит добавить, что этот визит был первым в современной истории отношений представителей китайского и российского буддизма. Делегациия приехала в ответ на поездку российских буддийских священнослужителей в Китай, которая состоялась в 1997 году.
ТБСР не единственная организация, которая поддерживает дружественные отношения с Поднебесной. Центр «Римпоче-багша», основанный Досточтимым Еши-Лодой Римпоче также мирно настроен по отношению к буддийской общине Пекина. По заказу центра китайским мастером Гу Ши Юань (автор памятника Мао Цзедуну на главной площади Пекина и 26-метрового Будды в Гонконге) была изготовлена самая большая статуя Будды в России. Она находится в  Буддийском учебном центре «Римпоче-багша».

Центр "Арьяа-Баала" пока не дал свой комментарий по поводу того, как сегодня складываются отношения между двумя организациями.

Представители БТСР не видят в настоящий момент причин для острого конфликта.
_Дагба Очиров, ширээтэ-лама Иволгинского дацана, преподаватель Ламрима_: «Буддийская община "Арья-Бала" – существует как самостоятельная организация, которая  поддерживает Центр Ринпоче-багши в городе Улан-Удэ и входит в ЦДУБ. Отношение Традиционной Буддийской Сангхи России к данной общине спокойное. Мы не препятствуем их деятельности».

На сайтах в Интернете часто можно встретить высказывания о том, что Глава БТСР оскорбляет тибетских Учителей, допускает угрозы в адрес "инакомыслящих" дхарма-центров и препятствует их деятельности. В частности поднимается вопрос о закрытии ретритного центра Геше Тинлея в Курумкане, который, как предполагается авторами заявлений, инициировала БТСР.

_В данный момент получен комментарий от Олега Намжилова, ширээтэ ламы Курумканского дацана_: «У нас были прекрасные отношения с Геше Тинлеем лично и его учениками. Он прошел 6 месячный ретрит в Курумканском дацане. Была договоренность о повторном ретрите. На нашу просьбу сместить начало затворничества на несколько месяцев, из-за предстоящего крупного события в истории дацана и приезда большого количества гостей, (что могло помешать ретриту), ученики Геше Тинлея ответили обидой. 
Не берусь судить, возможно, этот случай послужил причиной того, что, не ставя в известность настоятеля дацана, общиной Геше Тинлея была получена договоренность на покупку в частную собственность муниципальных земель, примыкающих к территории Дацана. Юридически земля не была оформлена ими, принадлежала муниципалитету и принадлежит до сих пор. Но община, получив словесную договоренность с чиновниками, начала строительство 15 домов ретритного центра. Мы не препятствовали этому и не имели на это права, так как мы не владеем этой землей. В результате, поскольку участок не был оформлен застройщиками, муниципалитет потребовал освободить его».

На существовавшие конфликты, сегодня БТСР смотрит спокойно.
_Лама Чингис Шагдуров_: «За более двухсотлетнюю историю в отношении между буддистами Бурятии, Монголии и Тибета мы пришли к негласному пониманию. На основе взаимного уважения никто не вмешивается в деятельность каждого, без согласия принимающей стороны. Из истории мы знаем, что наши Ламы руководили тибетскими дацанами – это Шива Лама из Агинского дацана, Галсан Лэгдэн Лама из Тункинского и Агван Нима Лама. Они были уважаемыми Хамбо Ламами Гоман дацана. 
Мы делаем все, чтобы сохранить наше взаимное доверие и уважение с тем общинами и организациями, которые не входят в БТСР. Делегацию во главе с Богдо Гeгеном приняли в Дацане в 2000 году. 
Мы открыты для всех, кто готов принять устав БТСР. В настоящий момент в состав Сангхи должны войти общины из Башкирии, Новосибирска, Петропавловска-Камчатского и др. городов России».

В последнее время на форуме стало модно говорить об упадке буддизма в Бурятии, о линии преемственности бурятских Лам и недостатках БТСР. Пока критику нельзя назвать непредвзятой и открытой. Больно и грустно, когда в обсуждениях на БФ претензии нескольких человек выводятся на уровень общенародной трагедии, личные обиды подаются как межнациональный конфликт, а сама беседа в итоге сводится к шутке. 

Будда учил не верить даже тому, что он сам говорит. Проверять все самому и только тогда принимать. В Иволгинском дацане я впервые побывала прошлым летом. (Прочитать об этом можно в статье, которая вышла в «Yoga Journal» в ноябре 2007,
http://buddhistforum.fastbb.ru/?1-0-...-0-1207216172).
Мне довелось провести в Дацане месяц и познакомиться как с БТСР, так и с оппозиционно настроенными Буддийскими центрами. И те, и другие такие же люди как мы с вами, которые искренне верят в то, что делают и говорят. 
У меня нет права судить кого-то и уж тем более вешать ярлыки. Но, чтобы прояснить насколько слухи и обвинения, высказываемые на форуме, имеют под собой реальную почву, необходимо дать возможность высказаться всем сторонам. 
Не претендую на полное и абсолютно всестороннее освещение темы, но надеюсь, мы на БФ все-таки придем к миру и пониманию друг друга на благо всех живых существ.
ХII Пандито Хамбо Лама Итигэлов, обладая знанием Природы пустоты сказал: 
«Будьте чистым среди моря грязи в опасное и смутное время, как цветок пяти Скандх, подобно раскидистому дереву… ». 



Катерина Перхова.

UPD:

Вчера было проведено интервью с Еше Лодой Римпоче в центре «Открытый мир».

Римпоче говорил о Бодхичитте как об основе буддийской практики и о том, что самое важное для нас: и в тех, кого мы считаем друзьями, и в тех, кого не любим, и в тех, к кому равнодушны - во всех живых существах видеть своих матерей.

Также речь шла о практике Тонглен.
(Интервью можно будет прочесть в журнале «Yoga Journal»).

Ситуацию с ТБСР Римпоче и его помощник Тензин охарактеризовали "нормальной и бесконфликтной".

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Катерина, для всестороннего журналистского расследования посоветовал бы вам как альтернативную точку зрения почитать журнал "Буддизм России".

Для интереса узнать почему был организован ЦДУБ, узнать в МБЦЛЦ как проходил первый визит Е.С. Богдо-гегена в Бурятию. Ну в общем сложная эта тема, ее так просто не подвести к одному знаменателю.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Я думаю, в любом случае нам стоит проявлять уважение к БТСР в целом, и в частности к ее руководителю. Елико мы хотим сотрудничества, а не конфронтации, колторая может закончится печально. Все эти разборки не оздоравливают дух в российском буддизме.
Короче, достали эти разборки. Пусть ламы сами между собой договариваются, а ученикам не пристало лить гнев направо и налево.

ЗЫ. А еще прямее - если кто-то думает, что он может поменять Аюшеева на посту хамбо-ламы, публикуя всякий разный материал в интернете, то он глубоко ошибается. А вот навредить самому себе, и своей общине - очень легко. Думайте о возможных последствиях, господа буддисты.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

> [B]Каждая из школ буддизма восходит к Будде Шакьямуни. Не является исключением и линия передач, существующая в Бурятии. 
> Катерина Перхова.


Катерина,  вы же понимаете, что тему такого объема  и важности не объять за три дня. Что за три дня изменилось ?
Буддисту  нужны  хотя бы годы и десятилетия, чтобы понять основы,  опытному журналисту хотя бы... Впрочем, вам уже написали.
Участникам прошлой дискуссии вроде все ясно. Да, отрадно, что вы ищите истину  и ищете "в прямом эфире", но выглядит так, что  вновь пытаетесь сказать , что право  одних лучше права других.

Ну, вновь получите...

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Мнение настоятелей дацанов, несомненно, имеет большой вес.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Causaria

Уважаемые буддисты!

Давайте пойдем на встречу друг другу и будем говорить конструктивно и без эмоций.

Если у вас есть реальные факты и вы можете озвучить их от своего лица, или от лица центра, официальную точку зрения которого вы уполномочены представить озвучивайте ее в письме на мою электронную почту: causaria-rtr@yandex.ru, ISQ 471357595.

Я проверю эту информацию и дам в теме комментарии всех сторон.

Может не будем превращать тему в переливание из пустого в порожнее,
давайте честно и неанонимно выскажем все как есть и постараемся понять друг друга, чтобы не растягивать этот разговор на долгие кальпы.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

Подумалось тем часом, что в 20 веке буддизму и буддистам противостояло заведомое зло - атеистическое государство, которое никогда не скрывало, а только пропагандировало свои намерения - уничтожить религию, размыть сложившийся веками уклад.

В 21 веке  буддизму  противостоят  мощные возникшие на нем самом  структуры.
Парадокс... :Confused:

----------


## Этэйла

> . Да, отрадно, что вы ищите истину  и ищете "в прямом эфире", но выглядит так, что  вновь пытаетесь сказать , что право  одних лучше права других.
> 
> Ну, вновь получите...


А кто сказал, что открытое общение на этом форуме кем-то запрещеноили разрешено...для чего и для кого же тогда создан этот форум, если не для открытого общения и для возможности высказать свою точку зрения в любой теме обычному буддисту....имеющему или не имеющему любую проффессию)

----------


## Саша П.

> А кто сказал, что открытое общение на этом форуме кем-то запрещено или разрешено...для чего и для кого же тогда создан этот форум, если не для открытого общения и для возможности высказать свою точку зрения в любой теме обычному буддисту....имеющему или не имеющему любую профессию)


Чрезвычайно благодарен, что открытое общение на этом форуме разрешено, если это так. Это, конечно,  очень важно.  
Но вместе с тем приравнивать беспрепятственное общение на форуме в интернете ко всем прочим...  благам.... Не о том же речь.
 :Smilie: 
В прошлой теме столько внимания  и сил  было уделено этому вопросу. 
И Катерине лично.

----------


## Jamtso

Уважаемая Каузария,
вы опять действуете по накатанной колее. А где же журналисткий поиск, пытливость?! 

Про Курумкан могу точно сказать, что Олег Лама многого не договаривает про эту историю. Почему, например, он не сказал, что на землю под ретритными домами дацан спешно оформлял аренду у местного муниципалитета? Хотя земля эта никогда не была нужна дацану, а то вдруг спешно понадобилась. Как очевидец, могу сказать, это полоса земли перед тайгой с медведями и горами. Поговорите с Геше Тинлеем и Ело Ринпоче.

Спрашивать комментариев у БТСР на злободневные вопросы - все равно что спрашивать у китайцев, а не обижают ли они тибетцев в данный момент и мирно ли они сосуществуют, не препятствуют ли чему?!!!

----------


## Jamtso

То, что в БРСР должны войти еще какие-то центры из разных мест - просто вынужденная мера из-за вывиха нашего религиозного законодательства. Религиозная организация не может быть зарегистрирована без "крыши".

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Гьямцо

Уважаемая К.!
Поймите, все это довольно болезненные для многих людей вопросы.
Стремясь их выяснить, вы вольно или невольно наступаете им на мозоли, растравляете старые раны. Зачем?
 Если так уж хочется, можете поспрашивать в частном порядке и составить собственное мнение.
А так, на всю Расею выносить этот сор – может я ошибаюсь, но мне сдается - ситуацию только хуже можно сделать.

----------


## Causaria

К сожалению, сор уже давно вынесен.

----------


## Asanga

Здесь не надо никому глаз открывать. Все проблемы эти давно известны еще с конца 80-х.

----------


## Ersh

Ага... "Он обидел меня, он оскорбил меня..." Давайте вернемся в 80-е и все исправим! Кстати, Аюшеев вроде хамбо с середины 90-х...

----------


## Asanga

Леша, вот и я про то же. *В текущем моменте* нужно действительность менять, а не прошлыми веками, кто в каких прошлых жизнях где успел побывать. На сколько помню наставления: "Сансара безначальна" и за это время мы успели побывать везде и всеми, в том числе всякими могущественными богами и пр. и пр., Но ни разу не удалось достигнуть просветления.

----------


## Ersh

Вась, какие у тебя эффективные средства влияния на бурятскую Сангху?  Я предполагаю, что у нее есть гораздо более эффективные средства. Может, стоит им самим предоставить право решать, кто у них там кто?

----------


## Саша П.

Да если бы об одной только буряткой сангхе шла речь, тема не имела бы такой посещаемости.



> Ага... "Он обидел меня, он оскорбил меня..." Давайте вернемся в 80-е и все исправим! Кстати, Аюшеев вроде хамбо с середины 90-х...


Ну, да.. Давайте вернемся. Вспомним , что тогда говорили уважаемые бурятские дедушки и  иже с ними, что говорили Бакула, Далай лама, и вспомним, куда  же поезд поехал, как и почему.

 Одни здесь были свидетелями и участниками, другие прекрасно информированы, а третьих тут не переубедить в том, в чем не может переубедить сама жизнь.

И Катерина была бы здесь прекрасным протагонистом, имей  желание и время все это перемалывать, но тема действительно очень болезненная.  И журналистским наском этот бастион не взять. 
Вот и получается тупик.

Одна сторона не может, а другая не хочет. Но просит не бередить раны. И не рассказывать мифы.

----------


## Ersh

Я говорю, кажется, очень простые и понятные вещи, и могу повторить их еще раз. Надо думать о том, что и где пишешь, и просчитывать последствия. Это хорошая буддийская практика.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Этэйла

> Здесь не надо никому глаз открывать..


Если я не ошибаюсь это Вы своими вопросами разосланными на разные форумы пытаетесь открыть глаза...только на что я  как и многие тоже не понимаю...

Не привычно для меня, что "некие" люди пытаются политизировать буддийские форумы, задавая на них наводящие вопросы...

Causaria молодца что написала все это, любой "мешочек с терпеним" переполняется от выдвенутых голословных обвинений, где ваши аппоненты даже не имеют возможности что либо ответить...не по буддистски все это

 думаю что у администраторов-модераторов этого форума есть возможность в личном порядке задать насущъные вопросы у людей касаемых этой темы, да и любого кто желает что-то спросить существует телефон вконце концов, что ж вы так за глаза все эти темы разруливаете, где сам фигурант этой темы даже не догадывается о ней....очень грусно

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А вот навредить самому себе, и своей общине - очень легко.


Ага, в этом и вопрос - почему разговоры о хамбо могут навредить общинам. Уже одна эта угроза чего стоит :Frown: . И никакого гнева :Smilie: . 




> Я проверю эту информацию и дам в теме комментарии всех сторон.


Эти комментарии немного будут стоить. Кто ж вам всю правду-матку вывалит? Вы забыли где и в какое время живете? Кто захочет судиться и рядиться при том уровне административного ресурса, который имеет хамбо и иже с ним? Все комментарии будут так же девственно чисты, как комментарий настоятеля Курумканского дацана :Smilie:  (к слову о роли тамошнего духовенства - с чего это вдруг там муниципалитет взял да и выгнал ритритный центр, если до сих пор все было спокойно годами? Я вижу, тут Джамцо вам уже намекнул, где собака зарыта :Smilie: ). Церковь, хоть и буддийская, все равно всегда будет блюсти ноблесс облидж, и всё будет сверху гладко и залакировано, а внутри смрадно и невесело... Потому что церковь - это социальная институция, она будет защищать свою якобы праведную репутацию до последнего. Потому что репутация - это ее инструмент в работе с мирянами. Как говорил Ваджрабхайравачарья Лубсан Сандан Цыденов, "дацан - та же сансара" :Smilie: .




> что ж вы так за глаза все эти темы разруливаете, где сам фигурант этой темы даже не догадывается о ней....очень грусно


А вам не грустно, что российского президента везде обсуждаю всяко и разно без его присутствия? :Smilie: ))))))))
Как будто присутствие хамбо что-либо решит :Frown:

----------


## Саша П.

> Ага, в этом и вопрос - почему разговоры о хамбо могут навредить общинам. Уже одна эта угроза чего стоит


Ерш абсолютно прав. Может. 

Но вроде бы "успех" этой темы тем и объясняется, что такая ситуация далеко не всех устраивает.  И что-то она напоминает. 
Подспудно речь идет об административном ресурсе и  ангажированности в известных событиях вроде истории с ретритными домиками, приглашением ЕС Богдо-гегена, и т.д., и т.п, то есть о том, что  давно беспокоит буддийскую общественность, и   у д о в л е т в о р и т е л ь н о г о   ответа от Аюшеева, в частности, и администрации, в целом, не получено. 
Форум открытая трибуна, и любой, включая хамбо, может им воспользоваться, 
было бы желание.

И тоже хотелось бы услышать развернутый ответ, чем и как Аюшев может навредить общинам от Ерша.
Ерш очень реально смотрит на вещи: игры по правилам не будет. 

Но уже  немного знакомый с Вашим ходом мыслей, уважаемый Ерш, считаю небесполезным, услышать от Вас  "как"?

----------


## Ersh

Да все очень просто - запретят неким общинам, например, использовать питерский Дацан, для своих нужд, и все.
Винить в проблемах бурятского буддизма только Аюшеева - неправильно. У Аюшеева громадное хозяйство, которое ему досталось таким, каким ему досталось. На нем масса хозяйственных, бытовых, дипломатических и политических вопросов. Таких, каких никому из участников этого форума не снилось. А тут ему, извините, устраивают кампанию в интернете.
И ответ он дает удовлетворительный не для представителей мелких автохтонных общин, желающих, вероятно, видеть во главе бурятской Сангхи представителя тибетского духовенства, а имея в виду других конкретных адресатов.

----------


## Анирудха

Да уж...., что еще сказать?

----------


## Саша П.

> Да все очень просто - запретят неким общинам, например, использовать питерский Дацан, для своих нужд, и все.
> Винить в проблемах бурятского буддизма только Аюшеева - неправильно. У Аюшеева громадное хозяйство, которое ему досталось таким, каким ему досталось. На нем масса хозяйственных, бытовых, дипломатических и политических вопросов. Таких, каких никому из участников этого форума не снилось. А тут ему, извините, устраивают кампанию в интернете.
> И ответ он дает удовлетворительный не для представителей мелких автохтонных общин, желающих, вероятно, видеть во главе бурятской Сангхи представителя тибетского духовенства, а имея в виду других конкретных адресатов.


Вот смотрите.
В  90е этот самый дацан уже прославился тем, что он "пошел своим путем".

  В конце концов "неким общинам в использовании"   и впрям  стали отказывать. И тибетский учитель его покинул.

 Как рассказывали друзья из Воронежа,  в Питер-то приехавшие, чтобы дацан посмотреть и буддизму приобщиться : "У входа стояла дама в тулупе, и сурово никого не пускала". Это при всем при том, что формально дацан никогда не был ни под ЦДУБ, ни под ЕБСР и возвращался он в конце 80х буддистам Ленинграда, фактически всей европейской части,  которых  вот так  и задвинули. 
Это все привело  в результате  уж  к полному отстою, когда в нем на несколько лет засели очень стремные  люди, и туда хода не было уже никому  и вовсе.

И вот  на примере питерского дацана спрашивается, от большого ли ума были все  эти запреты ?! :Smilie:   К чему они тогда привели? При том, что хозяйственная , бытовая, политическая  сторона  была и вовсе никак.

"...а имея в виду других конкретных адресатов." Это звучит уже слишком загадочно. 

А "масса хозяйственных, бытовых, дипломатических и политических вопросов"  - это работа любого руководителя, она и состоит в умении с ними справляться.
Ничего страшного в анализе этой работы с разных точек зрения нет. А то что же.

Слово "винить" тут странно и не очень уместно.

Да и проблема-то сама по себе выеденного яйца не стоит. 
Не чинить  препятствий, помогать и способствовать, а не диктовать, держать и не пущать. Это главное.
 А дифирамбы петь кому и за что, люди разберутся.  Такое право пока есть.

PS Хочется думать, что точка зрения отличная от точки зрения администратора форума, у которого, безусловно, много хозяйственных, бытовых и других вопросов, которые участникам и не снились, не расценивается как "винить" администратора.

Всех благ!

----------


## Хувараг

Ваджрабхайравачарья Лубсан Сандан Цыденов, "дацан - та же сансара".Нанзед Дорже, если ты землякЛубсан Сандан Цыденова-значит ты мой земляк.Это так????

----------


## Ersh

> В 90е этот самый дацан уже прославился тем, что он "пошел своим путем".


Эту историю я хорошо знаю. Кое-кто из нынешних оппонентов Аюшеева принимал в ней непосредственное участие.




> Не чинить препятствий, помогать и способствовать, а не диктовать, держать и не пущать. Это главное.


А иногда надо держать и не пущщать, чтобы люди не натворили глупостей. Советчиков-то много... А как делать...

----------


## Саша П.

> Эту историю я хорошо знаю. Кое-кто из нынешних оппонентов Аюшеева принимал в ней непосредственное участие.
> 
> А иногда надо держать и не пущщать, чтобы люди не натворили глупостей. Советчиков-то много... А как делать...


Именно. Советчиков. 

Но есть устойчивая пока еще традиция, раз речь идет о тибетском буддизме. Те самые тибетцы, которым не надо изобретать велосипед, и с которыми сама традиция ассоциируется.

В  петербургском же дацане за первые  лет десять чего только не было именно по причине отсутствия профи,  что  и привело  к "этой истории".

А есть, да, метод проб и ошибок, а это на несколько поколений  в лучшем случае. И по конъюнктурным, социальным и всяким прочим, далеким от дхармы соображениям, рулят тут  дилетанты с недавним комсомольским и партийным  прошлым.
И ни за что не поверю, что  Вы защищаете дилетантизм.  :Smilie:  
Хотя догадываюсь - что, и остается пожалеть, что в такое положение дел кого-то устраивает. 


Но вроде  бы, кстати,  участники "этой истории"  читать-то и писать  не умели.
Какие уж оппоненты... Вы что-то путаете. Впрочем, это все тоже  уже давно из области мифов.

----------


## ullu

> И вот  на примере питерского дацана спрашивается, от большого ли ума были все  эти запреты ?!  К чему они тогда привели? При том, что хозяйственная , бытовая, политическая  сторона  была и вовсе никак.


Безусловно от большого,думаете люди, которые зарабатывают деньги и приходят к власти они глупые что ли? Они умные, очень, просто у них другие ценности. 



> Не чинить  препятствий, помогать и способствовать, а не диктовать, держать и не пущать. Это главное.
>  А дифирамбы петь кому и за что, люди разберутся.  Такое право пока есть.


Детский сад какой-то, честное слово. 
Люди борятся за власть и делят очень большой и жирный кусок. А вы обращаетесь к ним с воззванием способствовать, помогать, не чинить препятсвий. Какое им до вас и ваших препятствий дело вообще?

----------


## Саша П.

> Безусловно от большого,думаете люди, которые зарабатывают деньги и приходят к власти они глупые что ли? Они умные, очень, просто у них другие ценности. 
> 
> Детский сад какой-то, честное слово. 
> Люди борятся за власть и делят очень большой и жирный кусок. А вы обращаетесь к ним с воззванием способствовать, помогать, не чинить препятсвий. Какое им до вас и ваших препятствий дело вообще?


Совершенно верно. Всё это пустой пафос.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   И к реальной жизни имеет мало отношения, так... Блики на экране монитора.

----------


## Asanga

Для решения этой ситуации, на мой взгляд самим бурятам надо привлекать авторитетных тибетских лам в качестве учителей к себе в дацаны (Ринпоче). 
А те русские которые знают таковых должны им помочь.
Другого выхода нет. 
*Но первый ход должен быть за ними*, если этого не произойдет, то такой разобщенностью рано или поздно кто-нибудь воспользуется всерьез, и лет через 50 мы будем наблюдать реальную потерю всех возможностей построения образованного буддийского общества в России. Пока еще такие возможности имеются.

----------


## Ersh

> Совершенно верно. Всё это пустой пафос.    И к реальной жизни имеет мало отношения, так... Блики на экране монитора.


Вот-вот.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

> Вот-вот.


  И на кону большие бабки.  А неким общинам что-нибудь запретят.

В общем, все при своих. :Cool:

----------


## Саша П.

> Для решения этой ситуации, на мой взгляд самим бурятам надо привлекать авторитетных тибетских лам в качестве учителей к себе в дацаны (Ринпоче). 
> А те русские которые знают таковых должны им помочь.
> Другого выхода нет. 
> *Но первый ход должен быть за ними*, если этого не произойдет, то такой разобщенностью рано или поздно кто-нибудь воспользуется всерьез, и лет через 50 мы будем наблюдать реальную потерю всех возможностей построения образованного буддийского общества в России. Пока еще такие возможности имеются.


Скорее всего этого  уже и не будет.  Поезд ушел. И Ринпоче не приедут. Благоприятный кармический период давно закончился.
Может, когда-нибудь потом.
Прав был кто-то, кто говорил, что йоги все больше и больше перерождаются на западе, а восток теряет свои духовные  ресурсы и погружается в неблагую карму.
 Это долгий процесс, конечно.  В большей или меньшей степени касается всех, но там - прошлое уже не вернется. Его можно только пытаться хоть как-то  перенять и сохранить здесь.

----------


## Asanga

> Скорее всего этого уже и не будет. Поезд ушел.


Нет, эта возможность есть. То количество людей (тысячи) которое пришло на посвящение Калачакры, когда его передавал Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче говорит само за себя.
Эх жалко, такой учитель ушел... .
Еще есть тибетские Ринпоче которые могут приехать в Бурятию, присутствие которых может изменить ситуацию.

----------


## Саша П.

> Нет, эта возможность есть. То количество людей (тысячи) которое пришло на посвящение Калачакры, когда его передавал Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче говорит само за себя.
> Эх жалко, такой учитель ушел... .
> Еще есть тибетские Ринпоче которые могут приехать в Бурятию, присутствие которых может изменить ситуацию.


На самом деле все тут  разговоры именно об этом. А может ли что-то изменить ситуацию.? Теоретически да.

Практически....  
Нет, теперь колесо будет проворачиваться неспеша.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Есть еще вариант выучить бурятских хувараков в тибетских монастырях. Это уже делается, насколько я знаю. Это наболее приемлемый путь для бурят.

----------


## Asanga

> Есть еще вариант выучить бурятских хувараков в тибетских монастырях. Это уже делается, насколько я знаю. Это наболее приемлемый путь для бурят.


Это правильный путь, но в какую ситуацию эти обученные люди будут возвращаться? Будут ли они в дальнейшем настоятелями дацанов, если чистота монашеских обетов будет не востребована?

----------


## Ersh

> Это правильный путь, но в какую ситуацию эти обученные люди будут возвращаться? Будут ли они в дальнейшем настоятелями дацанов, если чистота монашеских обетов будет не востребована?


А в какую ситуацию приедут собственно тибетские учителя, да еще в языково и культурно чуждой им среде?
К тому же не все в бурятской Сангхе мейчас так уж запущено, есть и достойные Учителя.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Asanga

> А в какую ситуацию приедут собственно тибетские учителя, да еще в языково и культурно чуждой им среде?
> К тому же не все в бурятской Сангхе мейчас так уж запущено, есть и достойные Учителя


Поэтому и нужны не просто учителя или Учителя, а Ринпоче способные взять на себя ответственность за Сангху. И таковые есть. Есть и те которые живут длительное время в России. Вопрос в том что мы сами не всегда еще способны их поддерживать в тех противостояниях, которые случаются.

----------


## Ersh

Вась, Римпоче это хорошо, но на хозяйстве-то кто будет? :Smilie: 
К тому же тибетские римпоче имеют тенденцию резко обмирщвляться в наших условиях.
Буряты могут принять Римпоче в качестве special guest stars (что сейчас де-факто и происходит), но фактически, тяготы повседневной постовой и гарнизонной службы тянуть им, соответственно и административные должности будут заниматься ими.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Asanga

> К тому же тибетские римпоче имеют тенденцию резко обмирщвляться в наших условиях.
> Буряты могут принять Римпоче в качестве special guest stars (что сейчас де-факто и происходит), но фактически, тяготы повседневной постовой и гарнизонной службы тянуть им, соответственно и административные должности будут заниматься ими.


Ну Леша, ты и словечко придумал (обмирщвляться). 
Только какое это имеет отношение к должности настоятеля дацана. Я вот видел завхоза дацана Чокьи Нима, так даже у него, имхо все в порядке с практикой было. Та должность о которой ты говоришь, называется - директор дацана со своей администрацией.
А вот special guest stars - название, которое все меньше подходит к приездам учителей в Бурятию. Не говоря уж о тех, которые остаются в России. Почему-то единственный в Петербурге геше-ла Джампа Дакпа читает лекции в подвале дацана, а до недавнего времени вообще в столовой.
Конечно и за это нужно быть благодарным руководству Дацана, т.к. организовать съем жилья для геше-ла в Питере у группы "Арьядевы" финансовых возможностей не хватило. Но честное слово, сказать Спасибо язык не поворачивается.

Вообще иногда думаю, что чем лучше учитель, тем меньше у него последователей находится. А ведь в этом заслуга в том числе и тех представлений об Учении, в которых стремление к духовной практике заменяется проведением ритуалов.
Именно по этому должность настоятеля должен занимать человек, по настоящему оберегающий Буддийское Учение.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вась, Римпоче это хорошо, но на хозяйстве-то кто будет?
> К тому же тибетские римпоче имеют тенденцию резко обмирщвляться в наших условиях.


Хотелось бы понять, о каких ринпоче речь? Еше Лодой Ринпоче вполне. Геше-лхарамба Джамьян Кьенце тоже не плохо выступил на данной площадке. 




> Буряты могут принять Римпоче в качестве special guest stars (что сейчас де-факто и происходит), но фактически, тяготы повседневной постовой и гарнизонной службы тянуть им, соответственно и административные должности будут заниматься ими.


Какой поп, такой и приход. )

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## pilot

Все бы было хорошо, если б все было так просто. Монахи выезжающие за пределы Индии-Тибета-Непала, в подавляющей своей части снимают обеты, женятся и начинают вести мирскую жизнь. Насколько мне известно, в том же Иволгинском Дацане, сначала было около 15 тибетцев, сейчас из них осталось два. Остальные сняли обеты, женились, получили гражданство.  
Найти сейчас настоящего учителя, настоящую сангху, очень и очень сложно и романтизм, который окружает Тибет, явно не способствует. Не забывайте еще о политической составляющей - по сути тибетцы - инструмент в политике США. Тибетские диаспоры после последних событий вообще рискуют попасть под удар во многих странах, Ну какой президент в  перспективе захочет  массовых выступлений за отделение, к примеру Байкальского края? При ЕБН такие разговоры велись.  
Один из учеников Палдена Шераба,  спросил - мы хотим организовать свой центр, что вы считаете по этому поводу? - суть ответа была - самое главное это ваша практика - не так важно где она проходит.
А ведь собственно все указанные в треде центры имеют свои помещения, землю, учеников и надо думать деньги...  Так может и нет никакой проблемы? Если, конечно, им не нужна территория дацана  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Этэйла

> То количество людей (тысячи) которое пришло на посвящение Калачакры, когда его передавал Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче говорит само за себя.
> Эх жалко, такой учитель ушел... .
> .


Асанга Вы меня извените за вопрос не по теме(можете его удалить как оффт)...я не практикую тантру, но что-то я не представляю, чтоб ее одновременно передавали столькому колличеству буддистов...возможно Вы как практик, сможете дать мне ответ, если Вас это не затруднит, просто я о Калачакра-тантре как-то была осведомлена из учений по другому...

----------


## ullu

Калачакру передают "как отпечаток", обычно на передаче Калачакры очень много людей.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> У Аюшеева громадное хозяйство, которое ему досталось таким, каким ему досталось.


Оно ему не досталось. Он вполне таки стремился его получить. Так что не нужно представлять из него несчастного завхоза, которого внезапно перегрузили работой. :Smilie: ))

Ёрш, вы говорите, что среди бурят тоже есть достойные Учителя. Отвечу: Учителей тантры среди них нет, можно даже не париться. Может быть несколько русских, живущих в деревне Сталино, и считают своим Учителем бывшего дид-хамбо, но это узкий кружок лиц, связанный с этапом, когда в Иволгинском дацане учился первый поток русских учеников. В целом же, линии передач в Бурятии похерены, и тибетцы их восстанавливают. Будем говорить прямо - это делают всего двое Учителей - Еше Лодой Ринпоче и Богдо-гэгэн. Больше это никому не под силу. И речь именно об этом, а нее о присутствии тибетских монахов вообще и кто из них "обмирщвляется" (бр-р-р). 

2Этейла (относительно вангов тантры, даваемых большому числу людей одновременно): если у вас достаточно способностей, вы принимаете обязательства и практикуете. А если вы этого не делаете, то вы получаете не ванг, а лишь благословение. И в этом смысле сейчас Ело Ринпоче - один из основных тантрических Учителей для массы россиян, не раз и не два получавших от него посвящения и наставления. И любые "поползновения" со стороны Аюшеева в сторону этого Учителя задевают автоматически сотни его ваджрных учеников. Так что не стоит удивляться их реакции :Smilie: . Caurasia называет это частными обидами, но, видимо, она просто не в курсе существенного принципа ваджрных отношений. Это не частное дело. Хочу вам напомнить, что в некоторых буддийских ритуалах отбрасывания и уничтожения вредоносных влияний есть главы о тех, кто разрушает Дхарму и выступает против ваджрного Учителя того ученика, что практикует такой ритуал. То есть такого вредителя просто разрушают - на уровне тела, речи и ума. Это справка к сведению - такие столкновения не являются частными случаями, и, даже если бурятские "духовные администраторы" бьются сугубо за бабло и власть, ответ они вполне могут поиметь не на этом уровне :Smilie: . 

Если кто-либо пытается разбираться в этой ситуации, для начала стоит изучить ситуацию с ваджрными отношениями в Бурятии. А если вы не имеете правильного и точного понимания в этом смысле, увы, ваши возражения "не в кассу"...

----------


## pilot

> и выступает против ваджрного Учителя того ученика, что практикует такой ритуал. То есть такого вредителя просто разрушают - на уровне тела, речи и ума. Это справка к сведению -


так вот чему учат в центрах  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Этому не в центрах учат :Smilie: . Вы из числа защитников "незалежной бурятской Дхармы"? Или ваш ум просто смущен приведенным мною примером? Так это ж пример возможного хода событий, всего лишь.

Кстати, по поводу тибетских  монахов - это было обращено именно к вам. Вы уж различайте, пжлст, ваджрных Учителей и некиих тибетских монахов "вообще". Если, конечно, вы знаете разницу... Не в обиду - как аукнулось....

Хочется предупредить другие "нежные души": я всего лишь привел пример возможного. Приберегите ваши высокоморальные протесты на потом :Smilie: ))))...

----------


## pilot

> Оно ему не досталось. Он вполне таки стремился его получить. Так что не нужно представлять из него несчастного завхоза, которого внезапно перегрузили работой.))
> 
> Ёрш, вы говорите, что среди бурят тоже есть достойные Учителя. Отвечу: Учителей тантры среди них нет, можно даже не париться. Может быть несколько русских, живущих в деревне Сталино, и считают своим Учителем бывшего дид-хамбо, но это узкий кружок лиц, связанный с этапом, когда в Иволгинском дацане учился первый поток русских учеников. В целом же, линии передач в Бурятии похерены, и тибетцы их восстанавливают. Юудем говорить прямо - это делают всего двое Учителей - Еше Лодой Ринпоче и Богдо-гэгэн. Больше это никому не под силу. И речь именно об этом, а нее о присутствии тибетских монахов вообще и кто из них "обмирщвляется" (бр-р-р). 
> 
> 2Этейла (относительно вангов тантры, даваемых большому числу людей одновременно): если у вас достаточно способностей, вы принимаете обязательства и практикуете. А если вы этого не делаете, то вы получаете не ванг, а лишь благословение. И в этом смысле сейчас Ело Ринпоче - один из основных тантрических Учителей для массы россиян, не раз и не два получавших от него посвящения и наставления. И любые "поползновения" со стороны Аюшеева в сторону этого Учителя задевают автоматически сотни его ваджрных учеников. Так что не стоит удивляться их реакции. Caurasia называет это чатсными обидами, но, видимо, она простот не в курсе существенного принципа ваджрных отношений. Это не частное дело. Хочу вам напомнить, что в некоторых буддийских ритуалах отбрасывания и уничтожения вредоносных влияний есть главы о тех, кто разрушает Дхарму и выступает против ваджрного Учителя того ученика, что практикует такой ритуал. То есть такого вредителя просто разрушают - на уровне тела, речи и ума. Это справка к сведению - каждого не минует карма, им порожденная.





> Да, и еще - ритуал используется *не против* существа, *а для* восстановления порядка. 
> Так все-таки - что вас смутило? Неужели наличие в буддийской тантре ритуалов абхичарука? И что вы намерены спросить у Ринпоче? Ритуалы такие есть. Каковы условия их применения? Я вам могу прямо здесь выложить, каковы. Приведу даже название метода, где есть раздел действия абхичарука против врагов Учения и вредящих ваджрному Учителю - "Дхарани благословенной Ваджра Ратиру" (в переводе имя этой дакини - Ваджрный коготь).
> Что-то мне сомнительно, что вы сможете задать Ринпоче корректный вопрос на эту тему...



думаю ваш пост и пример ученика - нужно привести уважаемому Ело Римпоче, благо он будет скоро в москве,  уверен он сможет внести ясность в эти ваджрные отношения

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Да, и еще - ритуал используется *не против* существа, *а для* восстановления порядка :Smilie: . 

Так все-таки - что вас смутило? Неужели наличие в буддийской тантре ритуалов абхичарука? И что вы намерены спросить у Ринпоче? Ритуалы такие есть. Каковы условия их применения? Я вам могу прямо здесь выложить, каковы. Приведу даже название метода, где есть раздел действия абхичарука против врагов Учения и вредящих ваджрному Учителю - "Дхарани благословенной Ваджра Ратиру" (в переводе имя этой дакини - Ваджрный коготь).




> уверен он сможет внести ясность в эти ваджрные отношения


Я так полагаю, что вам не терпится обвинить именно меня в наличии таких методов буддийской тантры, или как?

Что-то мне сомнительно, что вы сможете задать Ринпоче корректный вопрос на эту тему.... Потренируйтесь здесь :Smilie: )))))

----------


## PampKin Head

> ...Твое внутреннее намерение и внешнее поведение должны значительно превосходить намерение и поведение мирских людей. Как говорится:
> 
> *Знак много изучившего – умиротворенный характер,
> Знак много практиковавшего – малое количество будоражащих эмоций [клеш].*
> 
> И наоборот. Если твое намерение и поведение ничуть не лучше, чем у обычного мирянина, пойманного в силки мирских дел, то ты можешь считать себя ученым только потому, что имеешь интеллектуальное понимание нескольких текстов. Или можешь считать себя совершенным бхикшу только потому, что держишь целибат. Или только потому, что знаешь, как начитывать несколько ритуальных текстов, можешь считать себя нгакпой. Все это – лишь примеры вызывающей самонадеянности, которые могут лишь показать, что даже с Дхармой человек может ковылять к неблагому...


(с) написано Кьябдже Дуджомом Ринпоче (http://oldtradition.org/teachings/perevody).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Всё так, Пампкин, только хочется понять, чем так возмутил товарища мой пример. Это ведь не была прямая угроза или что-то в этом духе. Просто я привел пример, который говорит о том, что все может оказаться серьезнее для псевдо-лам, стремящихся к власти ценой принесения вреда ваджрным Учителям.

----------


## Ersh

> думаю ваш пост и пример ученика - нужно привести уважаемому Ело Римпоче, благо он будет скоро в москве,  уверен он сможет внести ясность в эти ваджрные отношения


Он уже в Москве, в среду заканчивает давать Учение.

----------


## Ersh

> Если кто-либо пытается разбираться в этой ситуации, для начала стоит изучить ситуацию с ваджрными отношениями в Бурятии. А если вы не имеете правильного и точного понимания в этом смысле, увы, ваши возражения "не в кассу"...


Ага... Вот смотрите как ситуация выглядит из Бурятии. Некие русские, от веку гробившие буддизм в Бурятии, пытаются предложить на место завхоза-Аюшеева каких-то чужих тибетских людей. 
И поелику буряты  в большинстве своем так думают, никаких высоких Римпоче на посту завхоза в Бурятии не будет. И не говорите мне, что я не знаю ситуацию в Бурятии.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Санников

Многие люди (не буряты), живущие в Бурятии и вообще в Восточной Сибири зачастую черпают свои представления о буддизме именно, наблюдая жизнь буддистов Бурятии. Каким оно будет, это представление во многом зависит о буддийской общины Бурятии. Думаю, буддистам не должно быть все равно все то, что касается жизни буддийской сангхи в Бурятии. И говорить о том, что мол, что хотят то пусть и воротят по меньшей мере недальновидно.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Согласен, что решающее слово в этом деле принадлежит самим буддистам Бурятии.  Возрождение буддизма везде начиналось с улучшения морального климата в Сангхе, обращения к нравственности и Винае. Однако не могу не отметить, что в Бурятии есть много уважаемых учителей, с безупречной репутацией. Обучение Тантре начинается с порождения Бодхичитты и практики шине, как недавно учил Еше Лодой Римпоче.
Без этого все тантрические поучения Высоких Лам упадут в песок. Но заниматься этим - самим бурятам. Пока люди сами не поймут, что им необходимо Освобождение от страданий, а не карьера монахов - самые искренние увещевания пройдут мимо, и будут восприниматься как сторонние наезды.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

> Всё так, Пампкин, только хочется понять, чем так возмутил товарища мой пример. Это ведь не была прямая угроза или что-то в этом духе. Просто я привел пример, который говорит о том, что все может оказаться серьезнее для псевдо-лам, стремящихся к власти ценой принесения вреда ваджрным Учителям.


Это все и так серьезно, только вот карма вызревает не сразу. 

А конфликт здесь видится вот в чем. Есть некоторый устоявшийся уклад,  оформившаяся картина мира. И есть обстоятельства несущие дискомфорт и угрозу. Формально - это все новое, все , что связано с переменами, в том числе переменами внутренними. То есть, Дхарма.

А тантра  в основе своей активный  источник перемен, трансформация далеко не на словах.
 Именно это обстоятельство - причина неприятия ваджрных Учителей вплоть до отрицания их существования. Хотя многие широко известны. 
Но известны и востребованы в первую очередь за пределами Бурятии и России.
Страх перемен и в негативном отношение к тибетской традиции в целом,  пренебрежении  к монахам, монашеским обетам,  неприятии  дхарма-центров, в бесконечных рассказах о руке Вашингтон "в тибетском вопросе", оды  братскому Китаю, который да, перекрывает кислород. Гробит "тибетскую религию" на государственном уровне.

За всем эти не что иное, как мары. Трепещут.

----------


## Саша П.

> Калачакру передают "как отпечаток", обычно на передаче Калачакры очень много людей.


И в текстах Калачакра - это тантра,  которая проповедуется при большом скоплении народа.

----------


## Asanga

> И в текстах Калачакра - это тантра,  которая проповедуется при большом скоплении народа.


Ясно просто из истории, что передается *очень* большому количеству людей, как в 2003 в Бодхгае.

----------


## Саша П.

> Ясно просто из истории, что передается *очень* большому количеству людей, как в 2003 в Бодхгае.


Это вроде глубокий оффтопик, но не зря о ней заговорили. Проповедь большому количеству разом  - специфика передачи этой тантры, и , как все знают, Далай лама примерно раз в год дарует посвящение Калачакры в той или иной точке света.

Многие вопросы этой ветки получили бы позитивный импульс имхо, случись это событие и в Бурятии, или  еще  где-то в России, пусть хоть в Ленинградской области. :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Согласен, что решающее слово в этом деле принадлежит самим буддистам Бурятии


Не согласен - до тех пор, пока Дамба Аюшеев пытается представить Бурятию и управимую им Традиционную сангху России как средоточие буддизма в России. Это никогда не было так - ни в 20-м веке, ни в последующем.




> Вот смотрите как ситуация выглядит из Бурятии


Мне лично начхать, как она выглядит из Бурятии, потому что тысяча моих ваджрных братев живет отнюдь не там, и кто там такой Дамба Аюшеев знать не хочет... Даже в упор :Smilie: )).




> Обучение Тантре начинается с порождения Бодхичитты и практики шине, как недавно учил Еше Лодой Римпоче.


Всё так, только куда девать враждебность бурятских "администраторов"? И то, что их глава - нарушитель обетов самая? Я понимаю, Ершу как дзенцу в принципе это не понять близко к сердцу, ну тогда стоит это хотя бы учесть, прежде чем бросаться с шашкой на танки :Smilie: )))) И здесь речь не о том, с чего начинается тантра :Smilie: . Сразу хочу предупредить - когда пишу это, нахожусь в спокойном уме и твердой памяти, гы-ы-ы-ы (тока штой-то pilot слинял куда-то, тока Ерша благодарит, а на вопросы не отвечает :Smilie: ))))))))))))))

----------


## Ersh

> Это никогда не было так - ни в 20-м веке, ни в последующем.


Довольно противоречивое высказывание, не находите? :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Довольно противоречивое высказывание, не находите?


А по сути что - нечего сказать? (простите за прямоту :Smilie: ) Вы лучше поведайте миру, чеми так грозит общинам России критика действий хамбо Дамбы Аюшеева (я имею в виду какими конкретно механизмами влияния - как, например, в случае с Питерским дацаном - когда это он, кстати, начал принадлежать бурятам и их начальнегу?)

----------


## Саша П.

> Не согласен - до тех пор, пока Дамба Аюшеев пытается представить Бурятию и управимую им Традиционную сангху России как средоточие буддизма в России. Это никогда не было так - ни в 20-м веке, ни в последующем.


Организация под названием ТБСР появилась довольно поздно, Ерш, думаю, поможет уточнить в каком году. В начале 90х.

До этого буддизмом  занимался ЦДУБ.
Советская структура, которая  руководила буддизмом в Бурятии, Туве и Калмыкии. Официально никакого буддизма нигде больше  быть не могло. В Бурятии было в то время два  действующих дацана, Туве, Калмыкии - не было.
Исторических аналогов она не имела, возникла после войны, тоже желающие могут уточнить в каком году. Понятно, что Будда Шакьямуни  также  и рядом не проходил. 
Помимо прочего /  представлять на международном уровне СССР, etc /ЦДУБ, как советский орган вполне директивно не допускал к Будде европейцев. Другое дело, что на фоне всеобщего бардака они как-то просачивались в качестве интересующихся, а то и начинали практиковать  потихоньку по домам.

Естественно, что и до ЦДУБ,  и до ТБСР устройство в этих трех традиционных для буддизма землях было иное, ближе к  монгольскому и тибетскому.
Другое дело, что и в тот, довоенный, дореволюционный  период европейцев, которых полноправно можно было бы считать буддистами,  было единицы. И сами не шли, трудный язык философия, практика, и ламы не брали в ученики, было не принято. Но кто-то умудрялся. 
Интеллигенция активно интересовалась,  и в конце 19го, у Льва Толстого, например,  была  библиотека, собирал все, что издавалось в Европе, но издавалось очень мало, переводы слабые, и что главное - не было линии передачи.

Это все к тому, что орган под названием ТБСР средоточием буддизма в России быть не мог по определению.
Даже формально он не руководил буддизмом в самой Бурятии / Калмыкии, Туве/ до 90х годов, и уж разумеется никогда не имел отношения к буддизму в других районах России.

----------


## Ersh

> А по сути что - нечего сказать? (простите за прямоту) Вы лучше поведайте миру, чеми так грозит общинам России критика действий хамбо Дамбы Аюшеева (я имею в виду какими конкретно механизмами влияния - как, например, в случае с Питерским дацаном - когда это он, кстати, начал принадлежать бурятам и их начальнегу?)


По сути я уже высказался. Теперь мне остается радоваться логике доводов оппонентов.
... А когда он перестал им принадлежать?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> ... А когда он перестал им принадлежать?


Просветите меня, тёмнаго, а чего это вдруг памятник архитектуры, который должен, по идее, находится в ведении государства, принадлежит бурятам? Даже если исторически разобраться, строился он не на их деньги. Так шта никаких аннексий и контрибуций :Smilie: )))))))))))). При чем здесь ТБСР?

И всё-таки расскажите наконец, какими конкретно механизмами власти пользуется Аюшеев в своей возможной (по вашему мнению) угрозе общинам "несогласных"? Думаю, это и будет прямой характеристикой этого деятеля (может быть именно поэтому вы не хотите договаривать начатое вами же?).

----------


## Asanga

> Просветите меня, тёмнаго, а чего это вдруг памятник архитектуры, который должен, по идее, находится в ведении государства, принадлежит бурятам? Даже если исторически разобраться, строился он не на их деньги. Так шта никаких аннексий и контрибуций)))))))))))). При чем здесь ТБСР?


Когда в 1989(?) дацан передавали в руки верующих, в Питере была зарегестрирована Ленинградская община буддистов (точного названия не помню)  Терентьев был одним из руководителей, приезжали учителя, потом появились буряты и стали выбирать настоятеля, собственноручно этой общиной и был утвержден Самаев.
Община была расформирована.
Всё, после этого дацан оказался в руках бурят.
Человек который утвердил Самаева, по слухам, до сих пор кусает локти.

----------


## Ersh

Насколько я знаю, сейчас в Дацане живет и служит каноническая группа монахов - Сангха. И дацан должен принадлежать в первую очередь им, а не какой-то общине мирян.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Лучше канонические миряне, чем неканонические монахи...

----------


## pilot

Лучше - если  "несогласные" перечитают с самого начала тред и начнут приводить факты, голословные обвинения оставьте для майдана.
 Если, конечно, вы ведете речь о дхарме.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Лучше канонические миряне, чем неканонические монахи...


+ 5! Тем более в "неканонической" местности :Smilie: 




> Лучше всего будет если "несогласные" перечитают с самого начала тред и начнут приводить факты, голословные обвинения лучше приберечь для майдана. Если, конечно, вы ведете речь о дхарме.


Лучше, дружище, если вы все-таки ответите на мой вопрос. Для начала... А то как-то наблюдается умалчивание, что у вас, что у Ерша. Не стесняйтесь! Если что - обращаю вашу идею перечитать тред к вам же :Smilie: ))))




> Когда в 1989(?) дацан передавали в руки верующих, в Питере была зарегестрирована Ленинградская община буддистов (точного названия не помню) Терентьев был одним из руководителей, приезжали учителя, потом появились буряты и стали выбирать настоятеля, собственноручно этой общиной и был утвержден Самаев.
> Община была расформирована.
> Всё, после этого дацан оказался в руках бурят.
> Человек который утвердил Самаева, по слухам, до сих пор кусает локти.


ИМХО, питерцам стоит поставить вопрос перед властями города, объяснив свои претензии (кстати, про памятник истории и архитектуры - это немаловажный аргумент). Бурят надо оттуда гнать или переводить на общие со всеми начала. Если они настоящие монахи, им ничего не стоит отказаться от собственности (хотя я сомневаюсь, что им будет легко это сделать :Smilie: ).

----------


## PampKin Head

Лучше канонические бхикшу, чем неканонические миряне. Лучше Арья-Бодхисаттвы, чем канонические бхикшу.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Лучше - если  "несогласные" перечитают с самого начала тред и начнут приводить факты...


Изначально в теме был комментарий на то почему в Бурятии монашеское одеяние носят не монахи, но сейчас он куда-то пропал.

----------


## Asanga

> Бурят надо оттуда гнать или переводить на общие со всеми начала. Если они настоящие монахи, им ничего не стоит отказаться от собственности (хотя я сомневаюсь, что им будет легко это сделать).


Это уже проходили. История с захватом окзалась очень сомнительной.
Нужно чтобы сами буряты оценили статус этого дацана по достоинству и пригласили туда побольше монахов и учителя Ринпоче.

----------


## Саша П.

> ИМХО, питерцам стоит поставить вопрос перед властями города, объяснив свои претензии (кстати, про памятник истории и архитектуры - это немаловажный аргумент). Бурят надо оттуда гнать или переводить на общие со всеми начала. Если они настоящие монахи, им ничего не стоит отказаться от собственности (хотя я сомневаюсь, что им будет легко это сделать).


Там нормальные люди теперь. Буряты.

Первые десять лет были напряжны  именно тем, что администрация дацана с подачи одного  из  участников той самой первой  русскоязычной общины конца 80х перестала вдруг/!/   и пускать-то  туда аборигенов. И разорвала отношения с тибетцами.

Ну, те  аборигены, народ привычный, и прежде сидели   по тихому,  восприняли  все это как естественный ход вещей, но вопиющая "не-дхармичность" в дацане привела к тому, что он конце концов в духе 90х был захвачен некой  оккультной группой из калининграда уже и к буддизму не имеющей отношения, и на несколько лет дацан был их  закрытым плацдармом.

Все это послужило хорошим уроком, и  еще через несколько лет дацан перешел ТБСР / у кому еще? тибетцев, хоть  когда-то он "числился" за Далай ламой 13, вежливо попросили, когда решались ключевые вопросы/, но  надо отдать должное, сейчас в нем очень неплохие люди. 

И всех туда пускают.

Но не все едут.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, те аборигены, народ привычный, и прежде сидели по тихому, восприняли все это как естественный ход вещей, но вопиющая "не-дхармичность" в дацане привела к тому, что он конце концов в духе 90х был захвачен некой оккультной группой из калининграда уже и к буддизму не имеющей отношения, и на несколько лет дацан был их закрытым плацдармом.
> 
> Все это послужило хорошим уроком, и еще через несколько лет дацан перешел ТБСР / у кому еще? тибетцев, хоть когда-то он "числился" за Далай ламой 13, вежливо попросили, когда решались ключевые вопросы/, но надо отдать должное, сейчас в нем очень неплохие люди.


Стоит заметить, что перед тем, как бурят выперли из дацана, сами буряты выперли аналогичным способом питерских буддистов из  того же дацана. ) Карма созрела быстро!

И что имеем теперь? Группу мирян в оригинальной спец. одежде на территории дацана...

----------


## Ersh

> Лучше канонические миряне, чем неканонические монахи...


У Вас есть претензии к монахам, которые живут в питерском Дацане?
Канонические миряне не могут жить в дацане. Это Вам не церковь.




> ИМХО, питерцам стоит поставить вопрос перед властями города, объяснив свои претензии (кстати, про памятник истории и архитектуры - это немаловажный аргумент). Бурят надо оттуда гнать или переводить на общие со всеми начала. Если они настоящие монахи, им ничего не стоит отказаться от собственности (хотя я сомневаюсь, что им будет легко это сделать


Вот как, значит... Ну-ну... Уже гнали. Результаты известны всем.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Канонические миряне не могут жить в дацане. Это Вам не церковь.


Хм... Неужели все живущие в питерском дацане - гецули и гелонги?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, те  аборигены, народ привычный, и прежде сидели   по тихому,  восприняли  все это как естественный ход вещей, но вопиющая "не-дхармичность" в дацане привела к тому, что он конце концов в духе 90х был захвачен некой  оккультной группой из калининграда уже и к буддизму не имеющей отношения, и на несколько лет дацан был их  закрытым плацдармом


Это не совсем так. Всё же к Буддизму они имели отношение. И учители при них приезжали, и все буддийские направления пускались в главный зал.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> ИМХО, питерцам стоит поставить вопрос перед властями города, объяснив свои претензии (кстати, про памятник истории и архитектуры - это немаловажный аргумент). Бурят надо оттуда гнать или переводить на общие со всеми начала. Если они настоящие монахи, им ничего не стоит отказаться от собственности (хотя я сомневаюсь, что им будет легко это сделать).


Питерцы не потянут содержание дацана. Там одно отопление  в 2002 году стоило, насколько я знаю, 5000 долларов за сезон Не говоря про всё остальное типа ремонта и т.д.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

> Это не совсем так. Всё же к Буддизму они имели отношение. И учители при них приезжали, и все буддийские направления пускались в главный зал.


Давайте остановимся на том, что вначале тибетских лам туда изредка  приглашали и  пускали для передачи учений, потом пускать стали меньше, а потом и вовсе, к 1998 году перестали пускать. Это же касалось и аборигенов.
Тибетский лама, что жил там какое-то время постоянно, покинул дацан и жил на съемной квартире.

Первые пару лет  в курсе ситуации был и оказывал поддержку Далай лама по просьбе этой первой общины, но это только  совсем вначале.

"Всё же к Буддизму они имели отношение.", Да, разумеется, те буряты, калмыки, что в нем жили,  имели отношение. И они первые, кто страдал от того, что у них не было Учителей.

Как тут замечают, они не были в том монашеском статусе, что предполагает жизнь в дацане. Та же русскоязычная  группа, что в 1998 году их оттуда физически вытеснила, имела к буддизму такое же отношение, как и балету.

Согласитесь, уважаемый Топпер, что ни Вы, ни я, ни другой не можем говорить за всех, а в двух словах 19 лет новой истории дацана не описать.

----------


## Топпер

> Давайте остановимся на том, что вначале тибетских лам туда изредка приглашали и пускали для передачи учений, потом пускать стали меньше, а потом и вовсе, к 1998 году перестали пускать. Это же касалось и аборигенов.
> Тибетский лама, что жил там какое-то время постоянно, покинул дацан и жил на съемной квартире


Я имел в виду только калининградскую общину пришедшию в 1998 году.



> Та же русскоязычная группа, что в 1998 году их оттуда физически вытеснила, имела к буддизму такое же отношение, как и балету.
> 
> Согласитесь, уважаемый Топпер, что ни Вы, ни я, ни другой не можем говорить за всех, а в двух словах 19 лет новой истории дацана не описать.


Вообще, я был свидетелем и участником многих этих событий. Поэтому могу коечто и из собственного опыта говорить.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Хм... Неужели все живущие в питерском дацане - гецули и гелонги?


Наверное не все. Но товарищ призывает гнать всех. Если там живут гецулы и гелонги - они вправе решать, кому там жить еще. Если там не будет ни гецулов и гелонгов - то это не будет Дацан.
Тебе, Дим, не кажется, что приверженцы "чистоты монашеских одежд" уже собираются гелонгов и гецулов из Дацана выселять?

----------


## Саша П.

> Я имел в виду только калининградскую общину пришедшую в 1998 году.
> Вообще, я был свидетелем и участником многих этих событий. Поэтому могу кое-что и из собственного опыта говорить.


Если правильно понимаю, Вы были в числе  группы, захватившей в 1998 году дацан?
 Но вроде бы в дацане в дальнейший четырехлетний период акцент делался на бизнес, участники группы не владели дхармой даже  на уровне первого класса буддийской семинарии, не слышали о нендро, и тем более уступали в отношении Трех Драгоценностей  хуваракам, которых они  выкинули на улицу. 
Впрочем, весьма почитали свастику.

Но если там были Вы, что остается -  взять свои слова назад, все было не так плохо. :Wink:

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Если правильно понимаю, Вы были в числе  группы, захватившей в 1998 году дацан?


Нет. В числе группы я не был. Но хорошо их знал и ходил в Дацан и в то время тоже.



> Но вроде бы в дацане в дальнейший четырехлетний период акцент делался на бизнес,


Не сказал бы. Наоборот, члены той общины все свои деньги несли в храм.
Например, когда первый раз приезжали монахи Гьюдмед, члены общины искали деньги на оплату этого мероприятия (а дело это не дешёвое). И, насколько я помню, заложили то ли  свою пекарню, то ли ещё что то.



> участники группы не владели дхармой даже  на уровне первого класса буддийской семинарии, не слышали о нендро, и тем более уступали в отношении Трех Драгоценностей  хуваракам, которых они  выкинули на улицу.


Здесь соглашусь с вашей оценкой. С знаниями у них было туговато.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

> И, насколько я помню, заложили то ли  свою пекарню, то ли ещё что то.


Я тоже помню в общих чертах, что пекарню заложили даже несколько раз. :Smilie:  
И деньги несли, все как в нормальной авторитарной секте.

Не хочется продолжать эту тему, я надеюсь, мы оба согласны в том, что и при тех, и при этих, и при других дацан  не функционировал так, как он должен бы был, будь он в сфере внимания Далай ламы, что предполагалось вначале, и чтобы было совсем понятно, -  так, как он сам же  действовал до 30х годов ХХ века.

----------


## pilot

> Давайте остановимся на том, что вначале тибетских лам туда изредка  приглашали и  пускали для передачи учений, потом пускать стали меньше, а потом и вовсе, к 1998 году перестали пускать. Это же касалось и аборигенов


Странно, это все.. вот недавно там был Лама Йонтен Гьямцо, он сам уроженец Амдо, он давал Чод по-моему, очень хорошо отзывался о Дацане. Я тоже там недавно был  :Smilie:  просто в качестве гостя  - и хочу сказать, Дацан производит очень приятное впечатление, я зашел просто с улицы, и мне уделили очень много времени, очень тепло и по-дружески. Очень приятные открытые  люди, не в укор русским буддийским центрам будет сказано. 
Наверное у нас разное кармическое видение  :Smilie: 
Вы там были, Саша П?

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Канонические миряне не могут жить в дацане. Это Вам не церковь.


Г-н Ёрш, это шпилька в мой адрес? Даю _вам_ справку: в православном храме тоже не могут жить ни миряне, ни монахи, ни священнослужители. А в общинах Оле Нидала, например, бывает, что канонические миряне  :Smilie:  практически живут там, как на квартире. Но это так, оффтопик.

Возвращаясь к теме: претензий у меня ни к кому нет и никого ниоткуда не призываю гнать, но претендовать на главенствующую роль в российском буддизме ТБСР не может. Не имеет на то никаких оснований.

А монашеские одежды *сами по себе* действительно не показатель буддийской добродетели и духовного уровня. Важно, кто эти одежды носит и какое учение даёт. Пишу это безо всяких персональных претензий к кому бы то ни было - просто как элементарную истину.

----------


## Топпер

> Я тоже помню в общих чертах, что пекарню заложили даже несколько раз. 
> И деньги несли, все как в нормальной авторитарной секте.


Ну, всё же не так. Но ладно, это действительно офф-топ здесь.



> Не хочется продолжать эту тему, я надеюсь, мы оба согласны в том, что и при тех, и при этих, и при других дацан  не функционировал так, как он должен бы был, будь он в сфере внимания Далай ламы, что предполагалось вначале, и чтобы было совсем понятно, -  так, как он сам же  действовал до 30х годов ХХ века.


Согласен.

----------


## Саша П.

> Странно, это все.. вот недавно там был Лама Йонтен Гьямцо, он сам уроженец Амдо, он давал Чод по-моему, очень хорошо отзывался о Дацане. Я тоже там недавно был  просто в качестве гостя  - и хочу сказать, Дацан производит очень приятное впечатление, я зашел просто с улицы, и мне уделили очень много времени, очень тепло и по-дружески. Очень приятные открытые  люди, не в укор русским буддийским центрам будет сказано. 
> Наверное у нас разное кармическое видение 
> Вы там были, Саша П?


При всей симпатии: читайте, пожалуйста, не выборочно.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Но товарищ призывает гнать всех


Если бы вы были  внимательнее, то вы бы заметили, что "товарищ" предлагает и другой вариант - передать собственность в руки других людей. 5 тысяч долларов за тепловой сезон - это смешные деньги. Что, питерцы не смогут их найти? Если нет, значит и вовсе нужно передать храм в руки государства в статусе памятника с соответствующим финансированием (на налоги от китайцев, крепко обосновавшихся в Северной Пальмире :Smilie: ). Короче, надо оставить "духовку" в покое и решать хозяйственные и юридические задачи. Но оставлять этот уникальный объект в собственности неизвестно кого (в данном случае ТБСР) - это даже не смешно. С чего это такой подарок Аюшееву со присными (только не надо опять начинать пластинку про учителя и уважение к нему, никакой он не учитель даже с маленькой буквы)? Ладно он у себя там в Бурятии за незалежность воюет, флаг в руки, а на Питерщине кто он такой и как его звать? В России его националистские гаммы не канают.

----------


## Ersh

> А в общинах Оле Нидала, например, бывает, что канонические миряне  практически живут там, как на квартире. Но это так, оффтопик.


В общинах квартирного типа можно жить кому угодно, кому позволяет община. Это не монастырь.



> Если бы вы были внимательнее, то вы бы заметили, что "товарищ" предлагает и другой вариант - передать собственность в руки других людей.


Так и я про это... Знаете, как называется самовольная "передача" собственности Сангхи в другие руки, к какому классу проступков она относится, и чем это чревато?

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> 5 тысяч долларов за тепловой сезон - это смешные деньги. Что, питерцы не смогут их найти? Если нет, значит и вовсе нужно передать храм в руки государства в статусе памятника с соответствующим финансированием


Пять тысячь долларов (сейчас, наверное, и больше) это 125 тысяч рублей за сезон *только за отопление*. Нереально будет собрать.



> Но оставлять этот уникальный объект в собственности неизвестно кого (в данном случае ТБСР) - это даже не смешно. С чего это такой подарок Аюшееву со присными (только не надо опять начинать пластинку про учителя и уважение к нему, никакой он не учитель даже с маленькой буквы)? Ладно он у себя там в Бурятии за незалежность воюет, флаг в руки, а на Питерщине кто он такой и как его звать? В России его националистские гаммы не канают.


Насколько я понимаю, Дацан не в собственности у ТБСР. Они только арендуют.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Ну, те  аборигены, народ привычный, и прежде сидели   по тихому,  восприняли  все это как естественный ход вещей, но вопиющая "не-дхармичность" в дацане привела к тому, что он конце концов в духе 90х был захвачен некой  оккультной группой из калининграда уже и к буддизму не имеющей отношения, и на несколько лет дацан был их  закрытым плацдармом.


Пожалуйста, можно поподробнее про эту оккультную группу. Любые сведения.

----------


## Топпер

А что вы хотите знать? И для чего?

----------


## Саша П.

> Пожалуйста, можно поподробнее про эту оккультную группу. Любые сведения.


Нет уж, это офф-топик. Эта история давно закончилась, статус-кво восстановился, и крайними оказались разве что коммунальные службы и прочие поставщики света и тепла. Так им и надо, ишь, монополисты! :Mad:

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Волков

> А что вы хотите знать? И для чего?


Интересно же знать, что за заварушка в нашем "забытом Дхармой"  :Big Grin:   городе десять лет творилась.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Можно перевести тему о Буддизме в Бурятии в более продуктивное русло. Всем известна общая проблема -- уходят старые мастера, всё меньше "правильных" Лам "старой школы". Скажите пожалуйста, а в Бурятии ещё можно найти таких, настоящих, и где?

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно же знать, что за заварушка в нашем "забытом Дхармой"   городе десять лет творилась.


Ну,  в личной беседе, может, когда расскажу.

----------


## Ersh

> Можно перевести тему о Буддизме в Бурятии в более продуктивное русло. Всем известна общая проблема -- уходят старые мастера, всё меньше "правильных" Лам "старой школы". Скажите пожалуйста, а в Бурятии ещё можно найти таких, настоящих, и где?


Насколько я знаю, несколько групп хувараков в настоящий момент обучается в монастырях Тибета и Индии. Как-то Пампкин нас знакомил с одним Ламой оттуда - очень достойный человек.

----------


## Dondhup

В момент захвата дацана в 1998 в нем жили 5 гецулов, один из них-русский. И постоянно приезжал гелонг из Москвы. Монахов выгнали из дацанапод угрозой оружия, также заставилинсатотеля отдать документы из сейфас.

Господа возглавлявшие захват дацана никакого отношения к Дхарме не имели, зато имели судя по всему прямое отношения к гьялпо. Особенно если впосмнить то что они писали про монахов в прессе.
Буддисты монахов из монастря не выгоняют и их имущество не захватывают.

Лично меня с подачи господ, захватившизх дацан, вызывали в ФСБ и у меня в квартире проводили ночной обыск. То что не посадили илине престрелили - спасибо моему Драгоценному Ламе, Идаму и Дхармапале. 

То что мы сейчас имеем - последствия захвата дацана. Повернись ситуация по другму возможно мы бы сейчас имели полноценный моныстырь.

Лучшая помощь монахам - это их моральная и материальная поддержка. Сейчасв дацане 2 гелонга - тибетский Лама гешела Чжампа Дагпа и Чимит-лама. В том числе и поддержка монахов который учиться в Индии.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> То что мы сейчас имеем - последствия захвата дацана.


Ну вот... Все вроде как замечательно, но, как видно, не очень...




> Дацан не в собственности у ТБСР. Они только арендуют


Ну вот, а Ерш уже меня начал пугать одним из пяти "беспросветных" :Smilie: . Нельзя же так :Smilie: ...




> Пять тысячь долларов (сейчас, наверное, и больше) это 125 тысяч рублей за сезон только за отопление. Нереально будет собрать.


А что так худо-то? А сколько человек вообще заинтересованы в этом дацане из мирян?

----------


## Ersh

> Ну вот, а Ерш уже меня начал пугать одним из пяти "беспросветных". Нельзя же так...


Ой, дык беспросветное оно не от формы собственности, а по факту. Гнать гелонгов из Дацана и передать его мирянам - это надо ж предложить такое, в русле улучшения нравственности...
Думаю это не от злонамеренности, конечно, а в силу увлеченности :Wink:

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Гнать гелонгов из Дацана и передать его мирянам - это надо ж предложить такое, в русле улучшения нравственности...


Для меня название гелонг еще не признак Дхармы :Smilie: , простите, ежели что.... Я насмотрелся в свое время на гелонгов, бухающих до черноты. А причем здесь "русло улучшения нравственности"? (что это, кстати, за объект?)

----------


## Dondhup

В дацане два гелонга, тибетец гешела Чжамапа Дагпа и бурят Чимит-лама, очень хорошие и достойные люди.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Стоит заметить, что некоторый типаж "бхикшу" во время соджонга еще во времена Будды выводили под руки белые  на вольные мирские хлеба...

----------


## Ersh

> Для меня название гелонг еще не признак Дхармы, простите, ежели что.... Я насмотрелся в свое время на гелонгов, бухающих до черноты
> 			
> 		
> 
> Стоит заметить, что некоторый типаж "бхикшу" во время соджонга еще во времена Будды выводили под руки белые на вольные мирские хлеба..


.
Если вы, ребят, имеете в виду кого-то конкретно, то надо говорить о ком-то конкретно. А не распространять отпечатки своего негативного опыта на всю бурятскую сангху.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> А что так худо-то? А сколько человек вообще заинтересованы в этом дацане из мирян?


Это не худо. Просто ментальность совершенно другая.
Это, вообще говоря, большая проблема.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> .
> Если вы, ребят, имеете в виду кого-то конкретно, то надо говорить о ком-то конкретно. А не распространять отпечатки своего негативного опыта на всю бурятскую сангху.


1. В суттах описаны случаи.

2. По конкретной тематике имеет смысл в открытом доступе? Всю буддийскую Сангху Бурятии можно пересчитать по пальцам. Все остальные - не более, чем миряне в оригинальных нарядах.

----------


## Dondhup

> Это не худо. Просто ментальность совершенно другая.
> Это, вообще говоря, большая проблема.


Общезападная проблема.

----------


## Jamtso

> В дацане два гелонга, тибетец гешела Чжамапа Дагпа и бурят Чимит-лама, очень хорошие и достойные люди.


Это действительно чудесные люди, только гелонг Геше Дакпа в подвальной дацанской столовой давал лекции по ДХарме, а не в зале, как достойно давать Дхарму на троне. И вообще он там со своими монашескими обетами всех раздражает, поэтому что-то чаще в Москве его видно, а не в Питере.

----------


## Asanga

> Общезападная проблема.


На западе как раз с тибетскими учителями никаких проблем нет. И деньги на них находятся. Несмотря на то, что дацанов особенно много не настроили

----------


## Топпер

Значит, не западная, а чисто наша.
Если Геше-ла не смогли квартиру снять, то как целый Дацан потянут?

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Может быть здесь и "собака зарыта"? Сколько все-таки навсидку мирян, заинтересованных в дацане (а не просто приходящих, поскольку он есть, и не приходящих, если его нет :Smilie: )? иОтвет на этот вопрос, собственно, и подскажет, что нужно делать дальше.

И второе: а у тех, кто заинтересован, есть хотя бы примерное представление, что и как должно быть в этом дацане? Помнитца, Дондуп выше говорил про то, "как могло бы быть, если б не захват"....

----------


## Саша П.

Да, причудлива Карма. При всех тяготах жизни в дацанах, дороговизне и лишениях захватчики Петербургского храма заняли его, как тут пишут, с оружием и вышибали их оттуда  спустя  более, чем четыре года,  тоже вооруженные люди.

Попутно подумалось, что чудно и то, что призрак III рейха нашел почву среде потомков тех, кто когда-то занимал  с боем  и заселял одну из его окраин - Восточную Пруссию.

----------


## Dondhup

> Да, причудлива Карма. При всех тяготах жизни в дацанах, дороговизне и лишениях захватчики Петербургского храма заняли его, как тут пишут, с оружием и вышибали их оттуда  спустя  более, чем четыре года,  тоже вооруженные люди.
> 
> Попутно подумалось, что чудно и то, что призрак III рейха нашел почву среде потомков тех, кто когда-то занимал  с боем  и заселял одну из его окраин - Восточную Пруссию.


У вас несколько некорректная информация.
После того как в суде было вынесено решение о вселении монахов в дацан, судебные приставы их вселении, но те кто его захватил в 1998 году остались в другом помещении. Они позвонили в силовые структуры и сообщили что они взяты в заложники. Поскольку дело происходило вскоре после Норд-оста реакция была бурной, к дацану срочно приехала милиция, скорые и ФСБ и судя по всему  спецназ и который положил всех на пол , и разобравшись,  забрал "захватчиков" с собой. 
В дацане после освобождения жил гелонг и два гецула. Один из них закончил тантрийский колледж в Индии (не помню какой именно). К сожалению они уехали.

С моей точки зрения лучшая помощь - это во первых личная практика, во вторых помощь монахам, которые живут в дацане.
 Пройдет время и все наладиться. В 1992 году когда я пришел в дацана, там был только один гелонг, к 1998 было уже 5 монахов и один постоянно приезжал.

Любой нормальный буддист понимает, что дацан- это монастырская школа, в нем должны жить монахи, минимум 4 гелонга и гецулы. В 1915 году когда он был построен так все и было. Судьба Санкт-Петербургского дацана трагична.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Causaria

Вчера провела интервью с Еше Лодой Римпоче в центре «Открытый мир».

Римпоче говорил о Бодхичитте как об основе буддийской практики и о том, что самое важное для нас: и в тех, кого мы считаем друзьями, и в тех, кого не любим, и в тех, к кому равнодушны - во всех живых существах видеть своих матерей.

Также речь шла о практике Тонглен.
(Интервью можно будет прочесть в журнале «Yoga Journal»).

Ситуацию с ТБСР Римпоче и его помощник Тензин охарактеризовали "нормальной и бесконфликтной".

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

> У вас несколько некорректная информация.


У меня информация, что  дацан посетили люди с оружием в руках.
Такая вот бодхичитта. :Mad:

----------


## Саша П.

> Может быть здесь и "собака зарыта"? Сколько все-таки навсидку мирян, заинтересованных в дацане (а не просто приходящих, поскольку он есть, и не приходящих, если его нет)? иОтвет на этот вопрос, собственно, и подскажет, что нужно делать дальше.
> 
> И второе: а у тех, кто заинтересован, есть хотя бы примерное представление, что и как должно быть в этом дацане? Помнитца, Дондуп выше говорил про то, "как могло бы быть, если б не захват"....


Я и не мирянин заинтересованный в дацане, и считаю к тому же, что дацанская традиция остается  в прошлом, увы. Она расцветает и держится тогда, когда есть множество дополнительных факторов. Дацаны - это надводная часть айсберга.
Сейчас совершенно другое время. 
Но она еще существует в более благополучных местах и  имхо смысла  что-то изобретать  нет никакого. 

Там, где живут люди, всегда найдутся проблемы, но более, чем примерное представление по сей день дают дацаны не отколовшиеся от стержня. Ну, где-то в Ладаке, скажем. Когда же дацанская традиция полностью угаснет, что ж, разобрать его на сувениры, но пока примеры есть. :Smilie:  

К сожалению, все те злоключения, что выпали на долю питерского храма, и можно анализировать,  какие именно,  с разных сторон, объективно привели к тому, что "заинтересованных" мирян становится все меньше и меньше.
Что по-своему тоже естествено. 
Дхарма из дацанов уходит уже давно.

----------


## Dondhup

> У меня информация, что  дацан посетили люди с оружием в руках.
> Такая вот бодхичитта.


Когда захватывали то посетили. 
Я слишком хорошо знаю всю ситуацию, поскольку принимал в этом деле непосредственное участие.

----------


## Dondhup

Дхарма уходит не из дацанов а из нашего мира. как и было предсказано.

----------


## Саша П.

> Дхарма уходит не из дацанов а из нашего мира. как и было предсказано.


Очень обширная тема о том, куда же  уходит дхарма,   но  думаю, вы согласились с тем, что с питерским дацаном не все гладко, и не все гладко очень давно.

Что касается вашей позиции по тому  захвату, конечно же, если вы были участником событий от одной  из сторон, кто же вас просит утверждать, что "ваша" сторона не белая и  не пушистая?
Разумеется.  Кто бы сомневался в вашей искренности. 
Здесь промелькнул и взгляд с другой, и случись повод, ваши  прошлые противники тоже могут быть убедительны. 

Но разговор  же о том, что, похоже, положение дел в  наших дацанах не устраивает многих. 
И происходят всякие процессы.

----------


## Asanga

Ответ Нечунга на вопрос, что нужно делать чтобы распространить Дхарму в СССР в 1991 году.
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/meditations/120/

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Только что прочел всю предшествующую дискуссию. Увы, Каузария, если бы не ваши обиды, то поговорили бы там, где мы вместе сидели пять дней последних. 
Без  интервью я узнал о Еше Лодой Ринпоче гораздо более существенные вещи. Перед смертью Багула Ринпоче передал Еше Лодой Ринпоче свои ваджр и дильбу и по сути свои полномочия, то есть право на исполнение обета, который давал Багула Ринпоче Шакьямуни: помогать во все времена последующие северным территориям, в число которых входит и Россия (можете кстати, это найти в Истории Буддизма Бустона). И еще раз повторюсь, что трудно было найти в прежние времена ламу, у которого на алтаре не стоял бы Багула Ринпоче, который во все времена приезжал в Бурятию и окармливал свою паству или проще давал всем все передачи, о которых просили и читал все возможные тексты для развития буддизма на этих территориях. 
Поэтому, когда Багула Ринпоче говорил в начале 90х о том, что нет в России подходящего ламы на должность Хамбо-ламы, то соответственно и действовал, прислав Еше Лодоя Ринпоче. Но взыграли амбиции, о которых я писал в другом разделе и Еше Лодой Ринпоче оказался не ко двору бурятскому, особенно новых лам поколения Чимит Дорже и других (первое поколение отучившихся в Монголии молодых лам в 70-е годы), которые понимали, что этот лама спуску не даст по части нарушений дисциплины и прочей халявы дацанской. Да и с финансами будет не такое гуляй поле, как возможно, когда все свои у кормушки.
Так что достойный  лама для большинства буддистов России есть на должность Хамбо-ламы. Спасибо Каратуеву, что берет на себя все финансовые расходы с приглашением ЕшеЛодой Ринпоче в Москву. И никакого дацана для этого не требуется. А если построят в Москве дацан (наконец), то вполне и он может занять там достойное место настоятеля и отбоя от желающих слушать его лекции и получать разнообразные наставления не будет. И уверен, что порядок достойный при нем будет. Но естественно, что покоя Аюшееву и иже… это не будет давать. Но Москва все же не Бурятия, сколько бы он не летал на самолетах с президентами. Есть, конечно, и другие завистники Еше Лодоя Ринпоче в Москве (не вслух это будь сказано), но в конечном случае достоинство этого Учителя будет определять его паству. И я думаю, что количество приехавших на его лекции по жедриму (я просил по жедриму Лхундуб пандиды, может и получится, если будет не только моя просьба) Ваджрабхайравы в августе этого года в Бурятии скажет само за себя. Да и не важно даже количество. Кто-нибудь мне скажет, кто сейчас в России может всерьез дать на достойном уровне дать такие наставления. Разве что Богда-гэгэн.
Не получится в Бурятии, если все сложится, то можно будет организовать и в др месте. 
Но проблема мне кажется больше в том, кому что надо. Когда есть верующие, то все же и соответствующий нектар появляется для ищущих его пчел, если воспользоваться сравнением Сарахи. 
Большинство гэлугпинцев (ограничимся ими) ими являются только на словах в силу своей лени. Если Цзонгкхапа еще говорил, что в наше тяжелое время адекватным противоядием для сансарных мар является только Ваджрабхайрава, поскольку только у него есть все атрибуты, которые могут противодействовать тем марам кои присутствуют в сансарном потоке, то и надо этим заниматься. А ограничиваться только мани, монашескими обетами и прочими практиками кои мало-мало да кое-что захватывают из буддизма, то это даже не гэлугпа, а то, что Цзонгкхапа называл тантрой в стиле Хинайаны.
Это так, себя тешить. Кто-то и тешится всю жизнь, но как бы не прятать голову в песок, а задница то все равно торчит и рано или поздно мары этим воспользуются. Ну, может у кого симпатичная попка, но и это не спасет. Марам по фигу, чья там рупа и насколько она симпатична.

А то, что дедушку Ешея Лодоя не видят в упор официальные представители в Бурятии, то, отвечая на мои вопросы на последних лекциях в Москве,  ЕЛР привел хороший пример с Асангой с неизвестной мне подробностью (может я и подзабыл, правда). Это когда Маитрейа явился и сказал Асанге, что все 12 лет находился рядом с Асангой, а тот, в силу кармической загрязненности его не видел, то Асанга не поверил. Блин, сказал Асанга, да быть такого не может. Ну что же, сказал Маитрейа, критерий истины практика. Давай, парень проверим. Посади меня на плечи, и пойдем в город на базар, и ты увидишь, сколько людей меня увидит. Что они и сделали. И что же? Насколько я помню, только одна чистая старушка вроде бы только ногу Маитрейи увидела. Так что, как говорится, знал бы прикуп, был бы давно в Аканиште или был бы чист, то и Маитрейу увидел. А уж дедушку Лодоя давно бы оценили по достоинству администраторы дхармы.
Что-то и вы меня как-то не заметили в зале Каузария. Может еще в пещере надо посидеть.
(Не обижайтесь Каузария, я к вам хорошо отношусь, но без иронии и самоиронии скучноватые и надутые буддисты получаются.)

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

С Питерским дацаном, вроде не все помнят, что учитель Далай ламы Агван Доржиев подарил питерский дацан Далай-Ламе, правда предшествующему и потому он считается как бы его собственностью. Но правом наследования по перерождению его не оформить нынешнему Далай-Ламе. 
 К тому же там столько времени резали лягушек, поскольку там был биологический институт, что не исключено, что очистить его не просто. Да и верующих столько нет, чтобы содержать его. Может и вправду он не очень актуален для питерских буддистов? Может проще построить новый на новом чистом месте и подальше от города и более приспособленный для проведения служб и лекций. Самаев мне как-то предлагал к нему в дацан переехать, но я как подумал об этом каменном мешке, так сразу содрогнулся. Да и пребывание в общине как-то меня не вдохновляло. Слишком много отвлекающих моментов. Не говоря уже о том, что монашество - это не для нашего времени. Во всяком случае, это не магистральный путь для русского буддизма и буддистов. 
В Дхармасале хоть как-то организовано, что кто-то работает, кто-то учится, кто-то сидит в затворах, а у нас пока нет официально такого организатора и авторитета на уровне официальной буддийской сангхи, чтобы распределять так финансовые потоки, чтобы можно было направлять их на помощь тем, у кого есть соответствующие желания  обучения и созерцания. Хотя может, я не очень хорошо представляю положение в Бурятии и Калмыкии. Правда, слышал, что калмыцкие хувараки не в большом восторге от помощи своего руководства.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ответ Нечунга на вопрос, что нужно делать чтобы распространить Дхарму в СССР в 1991 году.
> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/meditations/120/


Посмотрел эту дхарани. Кошмар. Пошто же нельзя было нормальным русским языком перевести. мы же говорим и понимаем на обычном русском языке и он вызывает у нас эмоц отклик. А все эти старо-выспренные слова приходится мысленно переводить на наш простой язык. Хорошо, что хоть читаем мы эти дхарани на санскрите а не по переводу Андрея.  и чего же неймется напихать этих славянизмов, что здесь, что в перевод Ламрима. Они режут слух современного человека.

Интересно, а кто-то читает её регулярно и по скольку раз. Или спросили и забыли?

----------


## Asanga

Ну если Ламрим читают, то и Дхарани прочесть смогут. 



> и чего же неймется напихать этих славянизмов, что здесь, что в перевод Ламрима


К тому же Ламрим переводил не Андрей Терентьев, а Кугявичус.
Давайте не будем очередной раз ломать копья про переводы Андрея и Маргариты, могу только сказать что практикует по их переводам людей совсем не мало.
Ответы переводчиков на упреки в стремлении перевести все на русский давно уже хорошо известны.
Для тех кто хочет освежить в памяти вот:
http://kalachakra.ru/translation/

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Нормальная дхарани. Особенно, если учесть, что перевод для практики дхарани нафиг не нужен, ибо эта практика не концептуальна.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

...Пролетело ещё три года, но Асанге так и не удалось добиться знаков. И снова он оставил пещеру и внизу, в долине, увидел собаку, тело которой кишело личинками мух. Асанга почувствовал огромное сострадание к бедному существу и отправился в город под названием Ацинда, чтобы обменять свой монашеский посох и чашу для подаяний на острый клинок. Этим клинком он отсёк кусок своей плоти, чтобы привлечь всех личинок, копошащихся в теле собаки. Затем он взял собаку на руки, закрыл глаза и снял с неё губами (дабы не причинить вреда и им) всех оставшихся личинок. В тот же миг собака исчезла, и вместо неё появился Будда Майтрея, окружённый радужным ореолом. Увидев Майтрею, Асанга сказал:
- Тебя не было так долго. Неужто ты не чувствовал ко мне сострадания?
- Я был здесь с самого начала, - отвечал Будда Майтрея. - Но ты не видел меня, ибо завеса омрачений застилала твой ум. Я был и в каплях воды, стачивающей горную породу, и всём остальном, что ты видел. Если ты сомневаешься во мне, подними меня на плечи и покажи людям.

Асанга посадил Майтрею себе на плечи, принёс его в город и сказал людям:
- Майтрея здесь, так что делайте простирания.
- Что говорит этот монах? - удивились они. - Где это он увидел Майтрею?
Однако одна практикующая Дхарму женщина, обладавшая чистой кармой, разглядела на плечах Асанги белую собаку...

Из книги Кёнчог Гъялцена "Великие учителя Кагью".

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Вроде бы мы несколько удаляемся от основной темы с историей про Асангу. Но постараюсь несколько уточнить суть моего вопроса к Еше Лодой Ринпоче, а затем уже вернуться к теме.
Меня больше в моих вопросах интересовало, кто был учителем Асанги и что он созерцал. Дело в том, что судя по всему некий учитель по созерцанию у Асанги был. Вроде бы как-то мелькало, что он созерцал Сандуя или Гухйасамаджа тантру, но в данном случае это детали. История умалчивает, не был ли Майтрейа всего лишь чудным видением, созданным в сознании Асанги, благодаря милости Учителя самого Асанги (предположить самостийность Асанги очень затруднительно. Как правило, все садились созерцать, получив посвящения и наставления от своего учителя по данной практике, да и Еше Лодой Ринпоче это подтвердил), как это обычно происходит в аналогичных историях в буддхизме. А они, как правило, все аналогичны. История также умалчивает, не созерцал ли Асанга своего учителя как будду, как это обычно диктуется правилами тантры. И кому бы первому поклонился Асанга, появись рядом с Маитрейей его учитель? Из истории получается так Асанга соцерцал не учителя в виде Маитрейи, а изначально самого Маитрейу. Да и нет ли в биографии Асанги, что и сам его Учитель был чудным видением, изначально созданным Маитрейей? Я уж не буду задавать каверзных вопросов, как после слушания и написания трактатов, то есть вроде бы всего услышанного от Майтрейи, Асанга вдруг начал писать еще и автокомментарии на эти трактаты. Ведь естественно предположить, что сознание Асанги слилось с телом, речью и мыслью Учителя Маитрейи и, по сути, его индивидуального Я и не осталось. Откуда же в его сознание берутся комментарии. Вроде как отсебятина получается? Или он уже к тому времени действительно освободил свое сознание от Маитрейи и стал вновь сам по себе? И как бы со стороны своего индивидуально возвышенно-просветленного Я начал если не  поправлять, то дополнять Маитрейу? Или Маитрейа был вроде как бы идамом порожденным благодаря его учителю и последовавшему созерцанию, а потом он пошел далее, следуя своему Учителю коренному и у него появились еще и иные свои? соображения по поводу сказанному Маитрейей?
Самое удивительное, что Маитрейа потом сказал Харибхадре, что Асанга кое-что напутал в трактатах по некоторым вопросам и попросил изложить более точно Харибхадру. 


Но чтобы не залезать все глубже вернемся к нашим баранам.


Вроде бы мы вправе предположить, что глава ТРАДИЦИОННОЙ сангхи России! Хамба Аюшеев тоже должен почитать своих учителей как будд, а можно предположить, что есть у него и коренной тантрийский учитель. А уж его то он, ну никак не может не созерцать иначе как первого и основного будду (иначе о какой традиционной ориентациии может идти речь, да и вообще о хамбовстве).
Но какое же чЮдное или чюднОе видение было у него, что забыл он о своих учителях и их традициях и вдруг сделал основную ставку на Итегелова для ВСЕГО бурятского буддизма (хм, а других национальностей и территорий?) Для этого он в теле должен был явиться ему (как минимум) и дать наставления и проповедь. Но тогда хоть два слова должен был бы воспроизвести Хамба из этих наставлений и поучений. Но как то не поведала нам об этом всезнающая и уважаемая Каузария. Или они настолько секретны, что для не загрязненных ушей? Да и к тому же это меняет ситуацию для ученика, то есть Хамбы Аюшеева, но для всех то что?

Если нет, то вся схема лопается. 

А если да, то опять же, почему он является Хамбой всея России, а не только Бурятии. Пусть он будет РИНЧЕН-РИНПОЧЕ (как именовал себя как-то Леня Махов) всея Бурятии. 

Тогда резонно оставить его на троне в Бурятии, а во всей России избрать другого Хамбу, который представлял всех буддистов России хотя бы на уровне традиционном буддийском, как это принято и у гэлугпинцев, ньингмапинцев и т.д., и который представлял хотя бы уровне административном интересы всех буддистов Российской Федерации. 
А так религиозное законодательство дает существующему Хамбе приоритет во всех отношениях, а он, по сути, отказывается представлять интересы всех буддистов.

А новые поправки рассматриваемые в Госдуме и вообще грозят полным уничтожением всех общин на офиц уровне. И такой хамба вполне может отказать и подвести под статью всех ему неугодных.
Чтобы было ясно, о чем идет речь в широком контексте, я приведу всю статью в сегодняшнем Московском Комсомольце.

Не удается открыть полностью статью, чтобы скопировать (наверное все читают, там уже 80 комментариев). Называется она «Ужесточенная борьба с экстремизмом». Касается она, кстати, и форумов. Выскажется Нандзед Дорже и пожалуется на него читатель форума за экстремистские высказывания и всякие разные слова про отбрасывание врагов (неподконтрольные, понимаешь) и где наш Нандзед? Нет Нандзеда. И форума нет, поскольку модератор там фанатик. 

Кто-то может, полагает, что это дурость, а они что уже перевелись в России? 

Нет, но добавилась возможность юридически грамотно заткнуть кого угодно за одно высказывание и никакие правозащитники не помогут. Суд постановил согласно закону. Это у дураков дхарма такая в сансаре как защита от умников.
Если не лень, посмотрите http://mk.ru/ за сегодняшнее число, может, имеет смысл ее обсудить на форуме.

Может правда, хамбо самый умный на самом деле и заранее к Олимпиаде готовится и от тибетских сепаратистов так открещивается?
Но как бы вместе с сансарой и нирвану не выкинуть.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Нормальная дхарани. Особенно, если учесть, что перевод для практики дхарани нафиг не нужен, ибо эта практика не концептуальна.


Согласен, правда обсуждать она нормальная или не нормальная не берусь. Не тот уровень моего простого сознания

----------


## Jambal Dorje

раскрылась стаья из МОСКОВСКОГО КОМСОМОЛЬЦА

Ужесточенная борьба с экстремизмом 

Прокуратура предлагает ограничить свободу совести, СМИ и Интернета.
 Вчера думский Комитет по безопасности обсуждал злободневный вопрос: что делать с ростом числа преступлений на религиозной, национальной и расовой почве. Депутатам раздали проект подготовленного в Генпрокуратуре закона, который предусматривает очередное ужесточение правил игры для СМИ, религиозных организаций и пользователей Интернета. Конечно, все ради повышения эффективности борьбы с экстремизмом…
Закон еще не внесен — Генпрокуратура вообще не имеет права законодательной инициативы и рассчитывает, что авторами станут депутаты. Что же предлагается?
Если сейчас информационный материал может быть признан судом экстремистским по представлению прокурора (а оно требует доказательной базы), то впредь будет достаточно обычного заявления прокурора.
Должна появиться специальная статья, карающая за распространение экстремистских материалов в Интернете. Суд получит право на основании заявления прокурора “прекращать доступ” к экстремистскому материалу, размещенному на каком-либо сайте. Если сайт неоднократно размещал экстремистские материалы — предлагается прекращать доступ к сайту в целом на территории РФ. Как это сделать технически? Законопроект ответа не дает.
Административный кодекс сейчас наказывает штрафами и даже арестом на 15 суток за массовое производство и распространение экстремистских материалов. Предлагается слово “массовое” убрать. Значит, достаточно будет отпечатать или вручить кому-либо одну листовку нехорошего содержания — и это уже административное правонарушение… Покусились прокуроры и на закон “О средствах массовой информации”. Они считают, что газеты следует обязать печатать именно тот текст опровержения, который представлен обиженным гражданином, органом власти или прокурором. А в электронных СМИ обиженному может быть предоставлено право зачитать собственный текст и передать его в записи.
Если содержащиеся в законопроекте предложения будут приняты, зарегистрировать религиозную организацию станет не просто сложно, а очень сложно. Предлагается требовать с желающих получить официальный статус приверженцев какой-либо религии представить сведения “об основах вероучения и соответствующей ему практике, об истории возникновения религии и данного объединения, о формах и методах его деятельности, об отношении к семье и браку, к образованию, особенностях отношения к здоровью последователей данной религии, ограничениях для членов и служителей организации в отношении их гражданских прав и обязанностей”. Представляете, какой объем материалов придется читать принимающим решение чиновникам?
Представленный законопроект предполагается сначала обсудить на парламентских слушаниях. Своего мнения о нем депутаты еще не высказывали.

----------


## Dondhup

> Очень обширная тема о том, куда же  уходит дхарма,   но  думаю, вы согласились с тем, что с питерским дацаном не все гладко, и не все гладко очень давно.
> 
> Что касается вашей позиции по тому  захвату, конечно же, если вы были участником событий от одной  из сторон, кто же вас просит утверждать, что "ваша" сторона не белая и  не пушистая?
> Разумеется.  Кто бы сомневался в вашей искренности. 
> Здесь промелькнул и взгляд с другой, и случись повод, ваши  прошлые противники тоже могут быть убедительны. 
> 
> Но разговор  же о том, что, похоже, положение дел в  наших дацанах не устраивает многих. 
> И происходят всякие процессы.


Саша, у меня нет никакой позиции, отличной от винаи так же как и моей стороны. У меня был хороший Учитель Ламрима, который когда к нему пришли захватчики представившись "Главными буддистами России", сказал им "- вы не буддисты, вы монахов выгнали".  Буддист-мирянин не может изгонять монахов из дацана да еще с помощью бандитов. И угродать настоятелю оружимем тоже не может. Буддист мирянин не может захватывать имущество монахов. Если он совершает такие деяния то нарушает обеты по отношению к Прибежищу Сангхи. И открывает одну из дверей ведущих к адскому рождению. В первом томе Ламрима об этом очень хорошо сказано. И об отношении мирян к монахам.

А насчет того кто может быть убедительным а кто нет, то вопрос в том кого убеждать. Для меня убедительным является Учение Будды. для кого то собственные "эзотерические" представления.

Для справки：
Я денег в дацане никогда не получал, зарабатываю своим ремеслом.

"Очень обширная тема о том, куда же уходит дхарма, но думаю, вы согласились с тем, что с питерским дацаном не все гладко, и не все гладко очень давно."

В сансаре знаете ли вообще не все гладко. Я думаю что если человек считает себя буддистом, то  нужно соизмерять свои поступки с Учением Будды. особенно в отношении таких важных вопросв как отношение к монахам.

Вы живете в Санкт-Петербурге, мы знакомы? В какой общине вы практикуете？

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Самаев мне как-то предлагал к нему в дацан переехать, но я как подумал об этом каменном мешке, так сразу содрогнулся. Да и пребывание в общине как-то меня не вдохновляло. Слишком много отвлекающих моментов. Не говоря уже о том, что монашество - это не для нашего времени. Во всяком случае, это не магистральный путь для русского буддизма и буддистов.


Наверно все от восприятия зависит.  Мы и другие в дацане практикуем и никто каменным мешком его не воспринимает. На монашество вы лихо замахнулись. я не представляю себе тибетский буддизм без Дрепунга, Сера, Гьюто и Гьюме. И других монастырей линий ньингма, кагью, гелуг и сакья.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

> В сансаре знаете ли вообще не все гладко. Я думаю что если человек считает себя буддистом, то  нужно соизмерять свои поступки с Учением Будды. особенно в отношении таких важных вопросв как отношение к монахам.
> 
> Вы живете в Санкт-Петербурге, мы знакомы? В какой общине вы практикуете？


Поверьте, эта тема здесь  и получается  ни о чем ином, как о том, что в сансаре не все гладко.
И не одна эта.
Вот и пытаемся разобраться: что именно, как и почему. "Как нам обустроить сансару", если позволите пошутить.

Конечно, мы где-нибудь могли встречаться. Я бываю в Петербурге, моя традиция нингма.

PS. Давно вспомнилась эта вот цитата:  вполне  описывает положение дел в сансаре... :Smilie: 

«…- Правильно, - сказал Самарцев. - Так вот, «уловка-22» заключается в следующем: какие бы слова ни произносились на политической сцене, сам факт появления человека на этой сцене доказывает, что перед нами б… и провокатор. Потому что если бы этот человек не был б… и провокатором, его бы никто на политическую сцену не пропустил - там три кольца оцепления с пулеметами. Элементарно, Ватсон: если девушка /…/ в публичном доме, из этого с высокой степенью вероятности следует, что перед нами проститутка.

      Я почувствовал обиду за свое поколение.
      - Почему обязательно проститутка, - сказал я. - А может это белошвейка. Которая только вчера приехала из деревни. И влюбилась в водопроводчика, ремонтирующего в публичном доме душ. А водопроводчик взял ее с собой на работу, потому что ей временно негде жить. И там у них выдалась свободная минутка.
      Самарцев поднял палец:
      - Вот на этом невысказанном предположении и держится весь хрупкий механизм нашего молодого народовластия...»

EMPIRE V  В.Пелевин

Хотя это так, к слову…

----------


## Bagira

Извините может я не про то, но мне тоже хочется найти метод для благоустройства сансары, до полного  её исчезновения

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

> Извините может я не про то, но мне тоже хочется найти метод для благоустройства сансары, до полного  её исчезновения


Что вам мешает ?

----------


## Bagira

Мне мешает омрачённый ум привязанный к собственному я и неведенье...

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

> Мне мешает омрачённый ум привязанный к собственному я и неведенье...


А кто не... ?
Я о простом, метод, садхану,  передает Лама,  вроде бы, что остается - его реализовать.

----------


## Bagira

Это как у К. Пруткова :хочешь стать гусаром-- будь им.....

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Тогда резонно оставить его на троне в Бурятии, а во всей России избрать другого Хамбу, который представлял всех буддистов России хотя бы на уровне традиционном буддийском, как это принято и у гэлугпинцев, ньингмапинцев и т.д., и который представлял хотя бы уровне административном интересы всех буддистов Российской Федерации. 
> А так религиозное законодательство дает существующему Хамбе приоритет во всех отношениях, *а он, по сути, отказывается представлять интересы всех буддистов*.


Это, пожалуй, главное.

----------


## Ersh

Да, сейчас набежит туча желающих представлять интересы всех буддистов  :Smilie:

----------


## Саша П.

> Да, сейчас набежит туча желающих представлять интересы всех буддистов


Вот он, момент истины.
Верно. Кому  же все же представлять интересы буддистов - буддистам или администрации.

У Джамбала Дорже  тут была мысль о том / не могу найти /, что, перефразируя, упадок дхармы - это помимо прочего  и  неспособность сдерживать  зло, "естественный" бандитизм, который вдруг словно, взявшись из ниоткуда, заполоняет собой все поры.
И это же  не только хунвейбины, разорявшие тибетские монастыри  или революционные матросы, или  отморозки наших  уже дней, но и  вполне мирные  ряженые, не так важно, как они именуются. Важно, что за ними стоит все тот же неумолимый закон причины и следствия, на смену одним приходят  какие-то другие, в общем , все как в сказке, бесконечная круговерть, и желающие представлять буддизм всегда почему-то находятся.

И, увы, снова ветер дует так , что представлять в России буддистов  выпадает не тем, кто традиционно их представляет и всегда представлял.

----------


## Ersh

> И, увы, снова ветер дует так


А против ветра, увы...

----------


## Саша П.

> А против ветра, увы...


Ага. Но да, многие держат носы по ветру.

PS/Немного о другом, свежая ссылка, интервью Б. Стругацкого:
- ...Нас по крайней мере ждут заморозки, которые продлятся до очередного экономического тупика, неизбежного при таком курсе. Тут разразится очередная оттепель, подуют ветры перемен... Все это мы уже проходили, но таков, похоже, единственно доступный России путь в демократию. Будем только надеяться, что обойдется без внешнего вмешательства - угрозы с Юга никто не отменял и террористическую угрозу тоже. А мы все с НАТО воюем.

http://www.itogi.ru/Paper2008.nsf/Ar...3_01_0053.html

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Дондуб,
Насчет каменного мешка я немного перебрал и говорил только в отношении самого себя, поскольку не слишком дружу со здоровьем, а Самаев предлагал там жить.
В отношении монашества это был самый адекватный экономический и духовный путь выживания буддизма в Тибете, хотя и там существовали и одинокие йогины, но их опять же подпитывало громадное количество монахов и монастырей и почти поголовная буддизация населения.

У нас это путь явно не может быть магистральным. Никто вам не будет приносить подношения, надо зарабатывать самим в православной стране. И содержание дацанских структур – это очень большая нагрузка для населения дацана и прежде всего для настоятеля. 
Я видел Самаева, когда он только учился на востфаке. Мне он больше напоминал бурятского тракториста. Потом уже готовясь к учебе в Монголии и сделав предварительные практики то 100 000 поклонов и пр за три месяца он заметно изменился и после учебы в Монголии уже не осталось ничего от вида сельского тракториста. Но уже тогда, будучи гадателем в дацане Иволгинском он как-то мрачнел временами и говорил, что раньше все приходили погадать, будет ли сын Гэсэром или о благоприятствовании в практике, а теперь все идут о благополучном замужестве, да устройстве на работу. Когда он уже стал настоятелем в Ленинградском дацане, то видел я его редко, но появилось у него беспокойство затраханного администратора, голова которого забита больше денежными вопросами.
Но самый большой вопрос, это что вы можете сказать и посоветовать пастве, которая приходит к вам. Погадать, да почитать ритуальные тексты, так это прикладная буддийская практика. А что вы можете посоветовать по практике имеющим посвящение и работающим, содержащим семью и воспитывающим детей.
Практиковать громадные дубтабы, на которые чтобы прочесть их и сделать круг мантр по полдня уходит?
Монахи могут воспроизводить только себе подобных или в лучшем случае читать лекции для живущих в миру практикующих, как это делает Ело Лодой Ринпоче и другие.
И опять же. Слушал я с удовольствием Ело Лодоя и все время каверзные вопросы возникали. Вот следуя Цзонкхапе он упомянул, что лень основное препятствие для практикующих. Но это для тех, кто может разжирел на дацанских позах и почитывании ритуалов, а для работающего человека зачастую не лень, а усталость гораздо более существенное препятствие. Я до сих пор удивляюсь, как Дандарон в лагере после рабочего дня еще умудрялся ночью созерцать. И у многих практикующих не редкость, когда садились созерцать, а утром просыпались с четками в руках. И что же им может посоветовать лама из дацана? «Крепитесь братцы, мы вот тоже весь день работаем и созерцаем»? Не катит это. И подобных ситуаций, не прописанных в Ламримах - для созерцающих нашего времени, навалом. 

Поэтому и говорилось, что наше время возрождения методов и стиля практики эпохи махасиддхов.
В Бурятии с перестройкой началось возрождение этнографии, о которой я уже писал. И называю я это распылением благой кармы. Перефразируя «Разменяли венки на веники» можно сказать, что разменяли остатки тантры на сутры и увлеклись не строительством мандала в себе, а ступ вовне. Впрочем уж надоедает воду в ступе толочь.

А Хамбо бурятский наверное тоже останется в этнографическом прошлом.
Существует несколько устоявшихся буддийских групп и им общее руководство и не нужно и невозможно. Даже если их выкинет из под своего крыла бурятский хамбо все равно желающие практиковать не умрут и не прекратят практику. Это у православных один Иисус или у мусульман один Магомед (и то с натяжкой), а у буддистов будд реализовавших (будда без калпы) в каждом дацане и вне таких иисусов и магомедов пруд пруди было. И сшить их в одну традицию и одного верховного будду или хамбу никогда не удавалось. Не удастся и в России. Так что пусть себе в Бурятии забавляются административным восторгом. Если головы нет так и сандаловый будда не поможет.

Еще дедушка Ленин сказал, что Мы пойдем другим путем

----------

Fritz (28.06.2009)

----------


## Jamtso

*Цитата из протестов в Тибете:*
25 апреля 2008 г. в столице Бурятии прошел митинг, посвященный дню рождения XI Панчен-ламы, Гедуна Чокьи Ньима, и в защиту тибетского народа.
В акции, организованной буддистской общиной «Зеленая Тара», также приняли участие представители Межрегиональной благотворительной общественной организации Центр духовного развития личности «Зая», общества востоковедов «Амарсана», общественной организации «Демократический союз», а также деятели культуры и науки.
.......
*Осудили политику невмешательства руководства Бурятской Традиционной Сангхи России в связи с последними событиями в Тибете,* клеветой в адрес Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV со стороны официального Пекина и китайских СМИ, а также прокитайской пропагандой в официальных российских информационных источниках.

----------

